# G's Log the pain that made the monster



## gfunky

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Standing OHP
45x10, 115x10, 135x10, 155x10, 185x6, 95x40

Front Raise
25x15x3

Side Raise
25x15x3

Upright BB Row
95x10x10

Oh yeah bring the fucking pain! somewhere around 300 reps will do!

Putting up videos later.


----------



## gfunky

Here is my heaviest set from above.


----------



## Hurt

Sweet baby Jesus 10x10 on upright rows?!


----------



## gfunky

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> Sweet baby Jesus 10x10 on upright rows?!



They were horrible and evil and I may love them!  LOL  It was tough around set 6 I was really 4 more ugh.  Then by set 8 I was 2 more I can do this and #10 was all will power.


----------



## gfunky

95 set from earlier workout still trying to figure out embedding if anyone knows what I need to do here help is appreciated





!


----------



## Zeek

Good man Gfunk!!


----------



## gfunky

Ezekiel said:


> Good man Gfunk!!



Thanks EZ! Just trying to push new limits!


----------



## gfunky

Deadlift
45x5
135x5
225x3
315x1
405x1 **added belt
475x1 **added chaulk

BO Row
225x10
225x10
225x10
135x25

Pull Ups
Close O 12
Wide 10
Inside 11

Low Cable Row
180x10
180x10
180x10
100x30

Standing BB Curl
45x50
65x20
85x15
95x10
105x8

45 Degree seated alt curl
25x10
25x10
25x10


----------



## Josh30013

Nice vids bro. WIll be fallowing your progress


----------



## gfunky

J0SH30013 said:


> Nice vids bro. WIll be fallowing your progress


 
Thanks cool to see you over here Josh!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Kick ass... love a log with vidz!


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Kick ass... love a log with vidz!



Thanks Pillar I will keep adding them now that i figured out how LOL


----------



## Josh30013

gfunky said:


> Thanks Pillar I will keep adding them now that i figured out how LOL



Lol i hear you i had trouble even posting straight images neverless a vid


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> Thanks Pillar I will keep adding them now that i figured out how LOL



Refreshing to see someone doing Bent Over Rows whilst BENT OVER... Thanks for keepin your log here bro.


----------



## gfunky

J0SH30013 said:


> Lol i hear you i had trouble even posting straight images neverless a vid


Yeah man all these foreign buttons LOL



PillarofBalance said:


> Refreshing to see someone doing Bent Over Rows whilst BENT OVER... Thanks for keepin your log here bro.


Thanks man! You mean there is another way to do them?? LOL So far I like it here will def keep posting.


----------



## gfunky

Started the day of my birth off with a little active rest 6 mile walk for cardio!

Plan for the next week since it is meet week will be this.
Sunday off
Monday nice long walk and good stretch routine to keep some blood moving
Tuesday  off
Wed  All 3 lifts with 135 pounds probably 3 sets of 5 and some stretching pump a little blood back into the muscles
Thursday  Stretching, rumble rolling and maybe an easy short walk
Friday off
Saturday  MEET  Crush shit make new PR's will have video up by Sunday unless I am too wiped to move LOL


----------



## PillarofBalance

Enjoy the active deload and happy birthday brother.


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Enjoy the active deload and happy birthday brother.



Will enjoy the quiet before the storm!


----------



## gfunky

Wow back has been sore since the workout Friday must have hit it with perfect intensity normally not this sore for this long!  Took today off was going to go for a walk which i may later but yesterday we shopped for hours so got it more walking than i wanted lol.


----------



## Phatbastard

Great job G


----------



## gfunky

Phatbastard said:


> Great job G



Thanks PB!


----------



## gfunky

had a nice morning off today I woke up at my normally time so I could get my food in then rested on the couch until next time to eat!  It was nice but at the same time my body is starting to want to get in some work, which is right on schedule I should be foaming at the mouth for weight by Saturday then it is time to kill it!


----------



## DarksideSix

hahahaha....that's animal right there!


----------



## gfunky

DarksideSix said:


> hahahaha....that's animal right there!



Thanks Dark!  Trying to get to next level brother!


----------



## Pikiki

Hey Why did you never told about this place???? LOL well I`m here too now...buhahaha


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Hey Why did you never told about this place???? LOL well I`m here too now...buhahaha


pik you made it over!!   Welcome!  I should have known you would like this place i just came over like last week man.  Been thinking alot about my meet my bad brother!


----------



## gfunky

Squat
135x5x3
Bench Press
135x5x3
Deadlift
135x5x3

Last time touching the weights until Saturday.  It was tough not putting on more weight, but i stuck
To my plan which has worked for me in the past.


----------



## Pikiki

no worries G that is your priority right now, just stay focus...


----------



## gfunky

Today was another off day.  They are driving me mad, I need to get in some serious stretching today and have to teach a class tonight for jiu jitsu guess I can make them stretch a lot and warm up with them.  Ready for Saturday ugh......


----------



## Hurt

gonna kill it bro!


----------



## gfunky

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> gonna kill it bro!



Thanks man I plan to do just that!


----------



## gfunky

Last day of wait, blood coming to a boil, energy level is about to explode, sitting still has become near impossible for more than 5 minutes at a time, yes I am 1 day out from my meet.  Everything I have killed myself in the gym is about to come out, time to shine, time to put all I am into 9 lifts.  Just the iron the platform and me, and its time to dance!


----------



## gfunky

RAW United meet 
So started the day off in a great mood went and ate come ihop to carb up then started drinking gatoraid. Had a blast and nailed the perfect meet all white lights all good lift and executed my plan to a tee. The only hitch came on my 485 it was super fast and I dropped the bottom out and then cam forward with my knees well after finishing the lift I felt pain on the bottom of my knee and it was sharp. I went and sat by my wife and explained what had happened and that I was not sure how bad it was. I massaged and probed it with my fingers then walked around. When it was my turn again I told the spotters I was going to walk it out to see if the weight was going to cause more pain and if it didI was racking it. It actually stopped hurting and I hit the 500 like a champ I was scared as shit and openedmy stance a bit to take extra pressure off well it worked!
Here is the meet in a nut shell
Squat
455 3 white lights
485 3 white lights
500 3 white lights
Bench
300 3 white lights
325 3 white lights
350 3 white lights
Deadlift
475 3 white lights
510 3 white lights
525 3 white lights

Total 1375 27 white lights 9 for 9 perfect meet!
Here are the videos

Squat















Bench















Deadlift


----------



## gfunky

The perfect meet!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Excellent results bro!  And them squats are friggin ass to grass... no question on depth there!


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Excellent results bro!  And them squats are friggin ass to grass... no question on depth there!



I squat deep it is the only way I know!  Thank you very much Pillar it was a beautiful meet hit 3 PR's and everylift I feel good!


----------



## HH

Will be following this!


----------



## Josh30013

Wow what a good meet funky! Lol it looks like your were getting agervated when you were DDing when that the bow in the bar whould not stay up. But man every lift looked great! Your are def a well rounded athlete.


----------



## gfunky

hothead said:


> Will be following this!



Thanks man welcome aboard!



J0SH30013 said:


> Wow what a good meet funky! Lol it looks like your were getting agervated when you were DDing when that the bow in the bar whould not stay up. But man every lift looked great! Your are def a well rounded athlete.



Thanks Josh.  I was laughing the bar kept rolling you cant hear me but I was making fun of the building not being level and laughing that is why I had to reset up so I could focus LOL  It was a great meet you can't ask for more than hitting everylift with whites!


----------



## Josh30013

gfunky said:


> Thanks man welcome aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Josh.  I was laughing the bar kept rolling you cant hear me but I was making fun of the building not being level and laughing that is why I had to reset up so I could focus LOL  It was a great meet you can't ask for more than hitting everylift with whites!



oH okey i thought you were trying to take the bow out of it lol. I have to do it all the time as all aree bars are bowed from the powerlifters. But yeah i seen you looking at it funny. But you did great man you should be proud of yourself and you can only improve from here.


----------



## Pikiki

Thats my friend Gfunky!!!! wooo great job my brother, can I say it was the old man strenght represent?? lol You are a champ...


----------



## Hurt

Nice man!  Makes me wanna give PLing a shot!


----------



## gfunky

J0SH30013 said:


> oH okey i thought you were trying to take the bow out of it lol. I have to do it all the time as all aree bars are bowed from the powerlifters. But yeah i seen you looking at it funny. But you did great man you should be proud of yourself and you can only improve from here.


 
Well that is a texas power bar so it should never bow.  I am very proud of my performace especially since i was hurt and refused to let it stop me.


Pikiki said:


> Thats my friend Gfunky!!!! wooo great job my brother, can I say it was the old man strenght represent?? lol You are a champ...


Thanks pik!  Some 20 year old got best lifter but i ended up with highest total of the meet!



AlwaysAnabolic said:


> Nice man!  Makes me wanna give PLing a shot!



Thanks hurt!  You would enjoy it unlike bbing where everyone is against you,  everyone there wants to see you make your lift it is very inspiring!


----------



## Pikiki

We all happy for the results and the vids are motivated to watch...


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> We all happy for the results and the vids are motivated to watch...



Thanks Pik!  I love looking at the 500 on my back it is so freaking HOT!!  LOL


----------



## gfunky

Chest/Triceps

Bench Press
45x10
135x10
225x10
250x10
275x7
225x10

Incline DB Press **superset with abs
90x10

Skull Crushers **superset with abs
95x15
95x15
95x15

Rope Spreads
50x10
50x10
50x10

Abs  *done superset non-stop*
Crunches 25x4sets
Reverse Crunches 25x4sets

I gave what I had 2 days out from the meet I ran out of gas quick, especially with the higher reps.  I did not expect to have a full out workout in me but thought I had more than I did LOL  I really gave my all at the meet, this proves it as there is still not much left!


----------



## Pikiki

God job today waiting to go and do the same workout you did today...


----------



## Georgia

You could have gotten 500 on that deadlift easy! Good log man! Love the videos


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> God job today waiting to do go and do the same workout you did today...



Tahnks pik I just gave what I had!~



Georgia said:


> You could have gotten 500 on that deadlift easy! Good log man! Love the videos



The last 2 deadlifts were over 500 bro the big plate was 100's the second attempt was 510 the last was 525 LOL  Thanks man!


----------



## DarksideSix

finaly got to watch the vids!  very immpresive man!


----------



## gfunky

DarksideSix said:


> finaly got to watch the vids!  very immpresive man!



Thanks Dark!  Hard work pays off!


----------



## gfunky

Back/biceps

*Deadlift*
45x5
135x5
225x5
315x5
315x5
315x5

*Chins*
Wide 10
Close O 10
Inside 10
Close U 10

*UH BO Row*  **superset with abs
135x15
135x15
135x15

*V-Row*  **superset with abs 1 set
100x15
100x15
100x15

*ez-bar Preacher Curl*
65x15
65x15
65x15

*Rope Spread Curls*
40x15
40x15
40x15

*ABS*
*Weighted Decline Crunches*
25x15x4sets

Stayed light today but put in some nice work.  All Deads done with deadstop resets.


----------



## gfunky

Here is my trophy I won at the meet!


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> Back/biceps
> 
> *Deadlift*
> 45x5
> 135x5
> 225x5
> 315x5
> 315x5
> 315x5
> 
> *Chins*
> Wide 10
> Close O 10
> Inside 10
> Close U 10
> 
> *UH BO Row*  **superset with abs
> 135x15
> 135x15
> 135x15
> 
> *V-Row*  **superset with abs 1 set
> 100x15
> 100x15
> 100x15
> 
> *ez-bar Preacher Curl*
> 65x15
> 65x15
> 65x15
> 
> *Rope Spread Curls*
> 40x15
> 40x15
> 40x15
> 
> *ABS*
> *Weighted Decline Crunches*
> 25x15x4sets
> 
> Stayed light today but put in some nice work.  All Deads done with deadstop resets.



Holy shit dude.. No time off after the meet? puttin in some werk bro!


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Holy shit dude.. No time off after the meet? puttin in some werk bro!



Yeah man last week I was off all week it nearly killed me.  I will stay light but I mush work.


----------



## Pikiki

Congrats!!! G and then you went right to the GYM damn...


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Congrats!!! G and then you went right to the GYM damn...



It is all in the title my friend! Play time is over nothing but work and pain from here!


----------



## LeanHerm

Great log brother.


----------



## gfunky

HermanThaGerman said:


> Great log brother.



Thanks Herm!


----------



## Josh30013

gfunky said:


> View attachment 89
> 
> 
> Here is my trophy I won at the meet!



Lol you look to damn happy in this pic! Looks like you have a grip on it were it was going to bed with you that night.


----------



## gfunky

J0SH30013 said:


> Lol you look to damn happy in this pic! Looks like you have a grip on it were it was going to bed with you that night.



That was right after eating at Bob Evans carbs does that to my smile LOL It went straight to the mantel with the rest of the medals and awards!!  Thanks Josh!


----------



## gfunky

*CARDIO*
30 minutes 
6 incline
3.7 speed

Kept hoody on to stay hot and keep heart rate higher.


----------



## gfunky

Standing Shoulder Press
45x5
95x5
135x3

Front Raises
30x12
30x12
30x12
30x12

Side Raise
30x12
30x12
30x12
30x12

I had all kinds of pain today so I stopped the ohp as I was doing the 4th set of front raises I got a new pain so stopped them and went to lat raises made it through 4 sets and decided to just stop.  Left wrist was not right and biceps were way too tight from 2 days ago then back started to hurt.  Had wife elbow it for a few minutes but it feels like the muscle is all pissy I really stretched on the v rows and though I may have had a few over stretches and I am pretty sure that is what I feel today.  Will be taking it very easy on squats tomorrow to make sure knee is all good, still a bit of an ache in both of them but the real pain is gone and the lump went all the way down.


----------



## Georgia

Good job listening to your body. Pushing through could have snapped or pulled something. It's better to stop and rest then push through and lay off for months


----------



## gfunky

Georgia said:


> Good job listening to your body. Pushing through could have snapped or pulled something. It's better to stop and rest then push through and lay off for months



Thanks Georgia! I feel the same way!


----------



## Pikiki

It`s good to know when to stop to prevent a worst injury take care bro


----------



## Georgia

gfunky said:


> Thanks Georgia! I feel the same way!



I just realized I was looking at your avi the wrong way. I thought the northern most part of the pic was your bicep and the southern was your forearm. I was like 'Geez, what an oddly shapped bicep'

Which is really a compliment because that is a huge ass forearm that has been mistaken for a bicep


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> It`s good to know when to stop to prevent a worst injury take care bro



No injury just not fully healed from last workout I really stretched the back!



Georgia said:


> I just realized I was looking at your avi the wrong way. I thought the northern most part of the pic was your bicep and the southern was your forearm. I was like 'Geez, what an oddly shapped bicep'
> 
> Which is really a compliment because that is a huge ass forearm that has been mistaken for a bicep



Thanks Georgia!  That is funny as hell man!


----------



## gfunky

Took the day off from legs. Last night did 2 1/2 hours of jiu jitsu even though 1 hour was teaching my knees were not very happy this morning so decided not to piss them off.


----------



## gfunky

*Chest/Triceps*
*Bench Press*
45x10
135x10
225x10
250x10
275x7

*Incline DB Press*
90x10
90x10
90x10

*Incline Flys* _**superset with abs_
30x12
30x12
30x12

*Skull Crushers* _**superset with abs_
95x10
115x10
95x15

*Rope Spreads*
40x20
40x20
40x20
40x20

*ABS*
*Weighted Crunches*
60x15x6sets

My back is out of place in a couple places I felt it last week but thought it was just muscles pissed off due to the meet after getting elbow abuse it eased up then re tightened so it is out of place I think in two places going to chiropractor today.  Still had a good workout but bench felt like shit and the incline DB's nearly killed my shoulder on  one side......


----------



## Georgia

Are you warming up properly? Don't skimp on the warm ups bro. Get that blood flowing there. Let it burn a little bit.


----------



## Pikiki

Georgia said:


> Are you warming up properly? Don't skimp on the warm ups bro. Get that blood flowing there. Let it burn a little bit.



^^x2 may want to try some more warm ups before start get into workout sets may help G good job on those lift.


----------



## gfunky

Georgia said:


> Are you warming up properly? Don't skimp on the warm ups bro. Get that blood flowing there. Let it burn a little bit.


 


Pikiki said:


> ^^x2 may want to try some more warm ups before start get into workout sets may help G good job on those lift.



Yes I warm up good I always throw in rotator cuff warm ups as well.  This was my back being out of alignment, just got adjusted it was out in 4 different places....   My shoulder right after he popped it back in eased up and is now happy again.  Neck still a bit sore but everything else feels good.  After giving everything you have on 9 lifts in a meet this kind of thing sometimes happens the muscles get so tight they can pull you out of place.


----------



## Pikiki

Good bro you know we care about each other bro


----------



## gfunky

Last night hit some cardio
Walk 5k outside

Took the day off to let my back heal up where it got adjusted.  I also found out last night what is bothering my neck, after my wife used elbow pressure we found that my rhomboid is very angry with me.  Probably due to the 525 pull at the meet and not being able to use proper form due to my knee being hurt.  So basically had to muscle it up and well it pissed the rhomboid on my right side off.  

Plan is to attend jiu jitsu tonight to teach and then take my class, but if we roll I will either sit out or get with someone that sucks and help them get better.  

Tomorrow which is my normal cardio day will indeed be cardio may end up doing 2 cardio sessions but not sure yet as it is also my long day at work and after 11 hours most of the time I don't feel like doing shit LOL.


----------



## gfunky

So last night did 2 3/4 hours of jiu jitsu and then afterwards I went in the other room and the owner was finishing up doing something with the weights so I went over just playing around I was going to do a fast deadlift I grabbed the bar and came up then stopped below knees and hit a clean then pressed it there was 225 on the bar LOL  I had never even tried to clean more than 135 as I work out at home with iron weights and it I drop it it would be bad.  They had rubber mats so I just went for it and it was easy!!

This morning 
*Cardio*
HIIT  30min


----------



## gfunky

*Standing Shoulder Press*
45x10
95x10
115x10
135x10
155x10
185x2
135x10
135x10
135x10

*Front Raise*  **_superset with abs_
30x12
30x12
30x12

*Side Raise*  **_superset with abs_
30x12
30x12
30x12

*Upright Plate Rows*
45x25
45x25
45x25

*ABS*
Hanging Knee Raise
20x6sets

This was a hell of a session my shoulders are on fire and swollen like crazy.......


----------



## Pikiki

I bet it was lots of reps and sets great!!!


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> I bet it was lots of reps and sets great!!!



Thanks Pik!  Heat is actually coming off of them right now its wicked I am going be sore tomorrow LOL


----------



## gfunky

*Legs*

*Squat*
45x10
135x10
2225x10
315x5
225x10
225x15
225x15

*GM*
135x10
135x10
135x15
135x15

*Leg Ext*
100x15
140x12
140x12
140x12

*Leg Curl*
100x10 
100x7
80x10
80x10

The first 225 set my knees were popping and on the 315 the 5th rep I felt it in my left knee.  The right knee is what got hurt in the meet, guess compensating for a couple weeks put strain on the other one it should be all good in a week.  So I dropped back to 225 which felt fine and just busted out some reps, did not want to overdo it so did enough to start feeling it in the muscles and stopped.  The rest was brutal after the high reps GM I kept light but really pushed the reps my hams got so tight I felt it all the way into my back had to stretch between sets.   Great session could barely get up the stairs afterwards.


----------



## Pikiki

everytime I look at your workout I had to say that I enjoy read you rlog more and more, great day at the gym G


----------



## PVL

dude im following your progress.....keep it up!!!


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> everytime I look at your workout I had to say that I enjoy read your log more and more, great day at the gym G



Thanks Pik!  I could not go heavy so I just had some fun with high reps!  my legs are not going to be happy tomorrow!  I leave for cozumel in the morning so won't be logging the next week, will be working out for sure as I do not skip!



PVL said:


> dude im following your progress.....keep it up!!!



Thanks PVL glad to have you along!


----------



## gfunky

Killed it last week on vacation since I had so much time I used it to work my ass off LOL  I was doing my workout in the morning then swimming laps after I would eat again then afternoon cardio.  It was freaking amazing!  Came home weighing 233 and leaner than I left!


----------



## Tilltheend

Nice, had a good time I bet. Always nice to relax.


----------



## gfunky

Mr.Louaghos said:


> Nice, had a good time I bet. Always nice to relax.



Oh yeah it was great just did whatever I felt like vacations rule!


----------



## Lulu66

U aint messi g around with the pain. Keep it up.


----------



## gfunky

Lulu66 said:


> U aint messi g around with the pain. Keep it up.


\
Thanks Lulu no time to mess around just time for pain brother!!  LOL


----------



## gfunky

*Chect/Triceps*
*Bench Press*
45x5
135x5
185x5
215x3
235x5
250x5
265x12
215x10
215x10
215x10
215x10
215x10

*Incline DB Press* _**superset with abs_
70x10
70x10
70x10

*Skull Crushers* _**superset with abs_
95x12
95x12
95x12
*
Rope Spreads*
40x15
40x15
40x15

*ABS*
*Crunches* 25x6sets
*Reverse Crunches* 25x6sets

Holy hell this was tough.  I loved it but wow!


----------



## gfunky

*Back*
*Deadlift*
45x5
135x5
225x5
275x5
315x3
355x5
375x5
*400x13  PR*
275x10

*Chins*
Close over 10
Wide over 10
neutral  10

*BO Row*
225x10
135x15
135x15

*V-Row*
100x15
100x15
100x15

Today was freaking tough as hell.  Put up a rep PR but did not get all the way through what I planned to do wanted to hit a couple curls afterwards but ran out of time.  Was on the floor gasping for air a few times then the bench, then after the 275 set of 10 I was stretching after each set to loosen up my hams and glutes.  So not the fastest workout in history but I gave everything I had and pushed as hard as I could.


----------



## Tilltheend

Great job, your hitting it hard.


----------



## Pikiki

Your a beast G!!!


----------



## gfunky

Mr.Louaghos said:


> Great job, your hitting it hard.



Thanks man!  Gotta give it all I have sometimes it is not enough and other times it is!



Pikiki said:


> Your a beast G!!!



You are the beast Pik!  Thanks man!


----------



## gfunky

*Cardio*
 45 minutes walk


    Holy crap I am totally wrecked from those dead's yesterday, today I walked outside with my wife and going up the hills I thought I was going to fall to my knees my hams were so sore I hope they heal in time for squats or I may not be walking afterwards LOL


----------



## gfunky

Here is an update pic I need to do a 2012 transformation I will see if I have all the pics here at work if I do I will put them up for the transformation of G!


----------



## JOMO

Looking great man, keep up the hard work.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

I have a wayyy cuter butt than you, but your almost there!! BAHAHAHA.

In all seriousness your doing great bud, get tossing those weights around and eat bigggg!!


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Looking great man, keep up the hard work.



Thanks Jomo! 



Hockeyplaya18 said:


> I have a wayyy cuter butt than you, but your almost there!! BAHAHAHA.
> 
> In all seriousness your doing great bud, get tossing those weights around and eat bigggg!!



You can't even see my butt man I do not do the pull my drawers up into my ass crack to show off a tat like you LOL  Man I don't want to get all big I might look in the mirror and scare myself we would not want that LOL


----------



## gfunky

Here is another attempt where I crunched my shoulders together too much.


----------



## gfunky

Ok here is the 2012 Transformation so far.




































Then the 2 I posted above are latest.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

Damn, when you post it up like that you can really see you got bigger and really became more solid!! POWWWWW. G has a beautiful face!! hehe


----------



## gfunky

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Damn, when you post it up like that you can really see you got bigger and really became more solid!! POWWWWW. G has a beautiful face!! hehe



Yeah I am just like fuck all this try to edit out the face BS I am just too old for that shit LOL

Thanks been putting in a lot of work, diet has made a huge difference I always worked this hard but was working against a couple things stopping me from being right.  Between TRT and diet all the difference in the world!  Nov 31st had a total test of 19 by the first photo was at a whopping 225 total, by the 2nd was at a normal range of 858!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Great Log bro! this one is a 101 for logging man I love the videos, very inclusive as far as the aches and pains that come with the lift. bro I will take alot from here . The pic timeline is so freaking cool, you made some great progress bro , congrats on all the milestones you have hit, trophies, your for sure maximizing this ride bud. keep it up I am riding


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Great Log bro! this one is a 101 for logging man I love the videos, very inclusive as far as the aches and pains that come with the lift. bro I will take alot from here . The pic timeline is so freaking cool, you made some great progress bro , congrats on all the milestones you have hit, trophies, your for sure maximizing this ride bud. keep it up I am riding



Thanks brother!  Appreciate your kind words!


----------



## jennerrator

WOW! Great transformation! You look awesome! Oh and better wo the beard


----------



## jennerrator

The lats are a trip


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> WOW! Great transformation! You look awesome! Oh and better wo the beard



Thanks so much Jen!  You know what it is like to be older, we have to work our asses completely off to look even half good LOL



Jenner said:


> The lats are a trip



Hopefully that is a good thing!?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Tilltheend

Your looking great brother, keep it up.


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Thanks so much Jen!  You know what it is like to be older, we have to work our asses completely off to look even half good LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that is a good thing!?  Thanks so much!!


 
Oh, yes I do know and I honestly think that's when diet is key!

Yes, it's a good thing...it's a trip to see them from your first pic til now...I love back...well...and shoulders....and arms...lol Legs are a bitch!


----------



## gfunky

Mr.Louaghos said:


> Your looking great brother, keep it up.



Thanks Mr. L that is the plan for sure man!



Jenner said:


> Oh, yes I do know and I honestly think that's when diet is key!
> 
> Yes, it's a good thing...it's a trip to see them from your first pic til now...I love back...well...and shoulders....and arms...lol Legs are a bitch!



It was not until I bought a diet that I made huge changes in my body, I could lift crazy weight but did not look like it I was very not happy about this and ever since I get someone that knows what they are doing to make my diets, just started one from spongy hoping it will take me down to near shredded while adding some more back and legs!  

I love (on a woman) abs and legs.  Legs when a woman does it right the quad sweep is just beautiful to me!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Thanks Mr. L that is the plan for sure man!
> 
> 
> 
> It was not until I bought a diet that I made huge changes in my body, I could lift crazy weight but did not look like it I was very not happy about this and ever since I get someone that knows what they are doing to make my diets, just started one from spongy hoping it will take me down to near shredded while adding some more back and legs!
> 
> I love (on a woman) abs and legs.  Legs when a woman does it right the quad sweep is just beautiful to me!



Yeah, I didn't see massive changes until I got with my PT...he competes and his GF is an IFBB Pro so they know their shit My legs are ok...not even close to where I want them and don't know that they ever will be as I have a lot of issues with my right one. I have a guy that works on my muscles, tendons and cartilage and last night we were discussing the issue, we decided that maybe doing legs in running shoes was not such a great idea...lol So going to get some proper shoes for leg day and see if that helps.


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> Yeah, I didn't see massive changes until I got with my PT...he competes and his GF is an IFBB Pro so they know their shit My legs are ok...not even close to where I want them and don't know that they ever will be as I have a lot of issues with my right one. I have a guy that works on my muscles, tendons and cartilage and last night we were discussing the issue, we decided that maybe doing legs in running shoes was not such a great idea...lol So going to get some proper shoes for leg day and see if that helps.



I swear by my pendley do-wins for legs.  Squats feel so stable and with them and my depth is so much deeper than any other shoe.  Any olympic lifting shoe is the way to go for legs!  Make those legs blow up girl I want to see leg pics next "so I know you did your work!"   :^O  LOL


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> I swear by my pendley do-wins for legs.  Squats feel so stable and with them and my depth is so much deeper than any other shoe.  Any olympic lifting shoe is the way to go for legs!  Make those legs blow up girl I want to see leg pics next "so I know you did your work!"   :^O  LOL



 Yep, going shoe shopping Friday as I have legs Friday night...I'm excited and hope changing the shoes will really help.


----------



## Pikiki

Bro G, that is a hell of a transformation brotha. Really huge changes, look leaner , more solid, bigger I mean a new Gfunky for sure. Great job.  the best of you is you always help and push others like me to do our best. Thnx G!!!!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> Yep, going shoe shopping Friday as I have legs Friday night...I'm excited and hope changing the shoes will really help.



I am sure they will!



Pikiki said:


> Bro G, that is a hell of a transformation brotha. Really huge changes, look leaner , more solid, bigger I mean a new Gfunky for sure. Great job.  the best of you is you always help and push others like me to do our best. Thnx G!!!!



Thanks PIK!  Hard work and a good diet always pay off!


----------



## Hurt

Awesome transformation G...keep it up brother!


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Awesome transformation G...keep it up brother!



Thanks Hurt!  will give everything I have on every session my man!


----------



## gfunky

I got up and was completely wrecked this morning. Jiu jitsu was quite rough on me last night and not being healed from deadlifts onslaught well it sucked. I was drained and hurt basically everywhere, I attempted to do shoulder press. The bar felt heavy I was like oh this is not good, I went on to 95 barely got it up the first time then hit 5 everyone hurt. 115 actually got a little easier and I start thinking I may make it! Then 135 I actually had to cheat to get it off my chest for the first one so I did my 3 and decided no way I was going to cheat and continue so I called it right there and laid down on the couch. Did not want to get up when my alarm went off even began counting hours and how I could make up the time so I could just stay home and rest..... Threw my man card down and got up and came in to work at least.

The human body is a marvelous thing but it has its limits and when you push them constantly sometime you will push more than it can keep up. Always listen to the signs and train smart!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> I got up and was completely wrecked this morning. Jiu jitsu was quite rough on me last night and not being healed from deadlifts onslaught well it sucked. I was drained and hurt basically everywhere, I attempted to do shoulder press. The bar felt heavy I was like oh this is not good, I went on to 95 barely got it up the first time then hit 5 everyone hurt. 115 actually got a little easier and I start thinking I may make it! Then 135 I actually had to cheat to get it off my chest for the first one so I did my 3 and decided no way I was going to cheat and continue so I called it right there and laid down on the couch. Did not want to get up when my alarm went off even began counting hours and how I could make up the time so I could just stay home and rest..... Threw my man card down and got up and came in to work at least.
> 
> The human body is a marvelous thing but it has its limits and when you push them constantly sometime you will push more than it can keep up. Always listen to the signs and train smart!



Great job and man I hate when the bar feels heavy! I'm going to get back to some grappling this Sat. I think, I miss it but know it works your ass!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

aw man I feel you brother. rest up no reason to have a hang over work out they can do more damage then good


----------



## Sterolizer

Wow, some great work in here, keep this up!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> Great job and man I hate when the bar feels heavy! I'm going to get back to some grappling this Sat. I think, I miss it but know it works your ass!



That must be why my ass is so big!  It is all muscle but man I could make it as a gorilla LOL



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> aw man I feel you brother. rest up no reason to have a hang over work out they can do more damage then good



I was not hung over man LOL  I do not drink anything but water and almond milk!  My body was just worn completely out and not recovering due to it.



Sterolizer said:


> Wow, some great work in here, keep this up!



Thanks man glad to have you along!


----------



## gfunky

Decided to take today off as well.  I feel much better now as far as energy but because my body was repairing so much my hams and a groin tendon still seem not so happy so figured a day off squats should give it the time it needs to fully heal.  So jiu jitsu tonight then cardio tomorrow then I take sun off.  Mon I will start the onslaught again!


----------



## gfunky

Started to workout today and got very angry as I am still not recovering since last week and 235x5 was heavy on bench....  Decided to take today and tomorrow off which will givwe a full week off for recovery looking for ways to get recovered faster now this is horrible.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

rest up brother. I didnt mean hung over from drinking I meant the recovery was not complete from the previous work out like you have pain that hung around my bad, However I know that almond milk packs quite a punch ha


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Started to workout today and got very angry as I am still not recovering since last week and 235x5 was heavy on bench....  Decided to take today and tomorrow off which will givwe a full week off for recovery looking for ways to get recovered faster now this is horrible.



what do you think the issue is? Training or the MMA stuff? I know when I would grapple, I had a hard time recovering...


----------



## gfunky

I think it may be a combination of both I train hard as hell then add jiu jitsu 3-4 times per week and teaching kids jiu jitsu 3 times per week and cardio well i may have burnt out.  This week off should recharge me if that is the case and I will have to figure out a way to juggle them both maybe switch intensity on a week off a week or something.  I normally get a deload every 4 weeks and after my meet I did not take one which is probably the reason I burnt out that and I am old LOL


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> rest up brother. I didnt mean hung over from drinking I meant the recovery was not complete from the previous work out like you have pain that hung around my bad, However I know that almond milk packs quite a punch ha


LOL  I am resting now hope to kill it thursday!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> I think it may be a combination of both I train hard as hell then add jiu jitsu 3-4 times per week and teaching kids jiu jitsu 3 times per week and cardio well i may have burnt out.  This week off should recharge me if that is the case and I will have to figure out a way to juggle them both maybe switch intensity on a week off a week or something.  I normally get a deload every 4 weeks and after my meet I did not take one which is probably the reason I burnt out that and I am old LOL



wow, that's a busy schedule! You did burn out, we can only do so much! I'm sure the week off will help, but you might want to change things a little like you said or it will happen again


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> wow, that's a busy schedule! You did burn out, we can only do so much! I'm sure the week off will help, but you might want to change things a little like you said or it will happen again



why can't I just stay young?  No fair!   LMAO


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> why can't I just stay young?  No fair!   LMAO



well, with a little help we can stay younger than we are but when you have a schedule like that, even the youngins would burn out


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> well, with a little help we can stay younger than we are but when you have a schedule like that, even the youngins would burn out



This makes good sense I mean the people I know that are on the mat as much as me don't lift or at least not like I do.  I guess that 400x13 deadlifts last week might have finished the recovery off and brought me into total burn out.....  I will figure out how to make it all work just have to have a good plan!


----------



## Hurt

Geez take it easy you friggin monster!


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Geez take it easy you friggin monster!



See hurt there lies the problem I like to kill it and backing off is very hard.  Well until the bar is heavy then it gets much easier LOL


----------



## gfunky

Finally G has come back to the weights!

*Standing Shoulder Press*
45x5
95x5
115x5
135x3
150x5
160x5
170x14
115x10
115x10
115x10
115x10
115x10

*Dips* _**superset with abs_
10
10
10

*Rear Ext* _**first set S/S with abs_
40x15
40x15
40x15

*Abs* **_done giant superset with above_
*Crunches*
25x4sets
*Reverse Crunches*
25x4sets

I took video of the 170 set but my internet was screwy this morning at home and I did not have time to fix it.  Looks like the week off was what I needed, I pushed hard but tried not to overdo it.  Put in less volume that I normally do was thinking about also doing Kroc rows that is where I decided to hold back!  Time to get back to work!


----------



## Georgia

Looks to me you can be hitting 225 on shoulders with ease! Keep it up!


----------



## gfunky

Georgia said:


> Looks to me you can be hitting 225 on shoulders with ease! Keep it up!



Thanks Georgia!   That is my 1RM for standing shouler press 225!  Which is also right around my body weight!


----------



## Pikiki

Def the rest was need it for you my man, good work.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Def the rest was need it for you my man, good work.



I feel a lot better!  I will never miss a deload week again for sure!


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> I feel a lot better!  I will never miss a deload week again for sure!


 
I always come back stronger from a deload... Always worth it!


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> I always come back stronger from a deload... Always worth it!



Agreed the week of the meet I did nothing but the meet really and it drove me crazy then I did not deload the week after the meet like I normaly do....  Wrong move.  We live we learn and then we relearn too LOL


----------



## gfunky

Here is the video from this mornings 170 set.


----------



## Georgia

Shakin' like bacon son. Nice shit


----------



## gfunky

Georgia said:


> Shakin' like bacon son. Nice shit



That last ones lock out was all will power LOL


----------



## gfunky

*Legs*

*Squats*
135x5
225x5
315x3
335x5
315x5

*Good Mornings*
135x12
135x12
135x12

*Leg Ext*
100x20
100x20
100x20

My groin tendon was starting to hurt on the 315 and above sets, I would have kept going but I also felt the muscles around the tendon really tensing up to protect it and I figured they were telling me to take it easy.  Squats are my favorite so not being able to do them heavy makes me sad face....


----------



## Pikiki

I`ve learn so much from you about how to listen to the body signs of pain, It is smart to listen to the body when is hurt something I wasn`t do before. You doing great Gfunky!!!!


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> I`ve learn so much from you about how to listen to the body signs of pain, It is smart to listen to the body when is hurt something I wasn`t do before. You doing great Gfunky!!!!



Thanks Pik!  I have learned it is much better to listen to it than get injured I have been injury free now for 3 years I get hurt but I always allow myself to heal so it does not become an injury where I am out for months only a week most of the time!  If you are smart you can train when hurt but you must listen when your body tells you to stop!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Here is the video from this mornings 170 set.



You don't feel that in your lower back? It's hard to keep from leaning backwards, sometimes I feel it if tighten up..


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> You don't feel that in your lower back? It's hard to keep from leaning backwards, sometimes I feel it if tighten up..



I do a lot of core work so lower back really doesn't get much I am good at stabilizing with entire core.


----------



## Georgia

Jenner said:


> You don't feel that in your lower back? It's hard to keep from leaning backwards, sometimes I feel it if tighten up..



Maybe you should grab a chair and pop it 70-85 degrees and hit shoulders. That weigh you don't hurt your lower back? (And can't use momentum to get that shit up). So better work out all around


----------



## jennerrator

Georgia said:


> Maybe you should grab a chair and pop it 70-85 degrees and hit shoulders. That weigh you don't hurt your lower back? (And can't use momentum to get that shit up). So better work out all around



I only feel it when I tense up..my core is steel baby!


----------



## Hurt

Jenner said:


> I only feel it when I tense up..my core is steel baby!



Back pumps from the VAR?


----------



## gfunky

Georgia said:


> Maybe you should grab a chair and pop it 70-85 degrees and hit shoulders. That weigh you don't hurt your lower back? (And can't use momentum to get that shit up). So better work out all around



Then you do not use your stabilizer muscles.  If you are doing them for aesthetics that would be the best way.  When doing them for strength you want to put the stress on the core to make it stronger.


----------



## gfunky

jenner said:


> i only feel it when i tense up..my core is steel baby!



hot steel!


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Back pumps from the VAR?



 More like when I lose focus! You know though, the mast is kicking in and do you remember me telling you when we were talking about the numbness in the arms etc...about having to watch how I stretch while on my last cycle...starting to get that already...wish I know what cause that.


----------



## gfunky

New update pics.


----------



## Hurt

uh oh sexy sexy now!  Looking good brother!


----------



## Pikiki

Looking good bro, nice!!!!!


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> uh oh sexy sexy now!  Looking good brother!



Just trying to keep up with you young studs!~  Thanks Hurt!



Pikiki said:


> Looking good bro, nice!!!!!



Thank you Pik!


----------



## Curiosity

Hey, just wanted to say awesome log, you are a monster. No wonder you're a little banged up, with powerlifting, high volume workouts, hours of ju jitsu, HIT, swimming, cardio.... I'd be overtrained in about a week with all that man! Your body obviously has pretty good recovery ability. 

Keep up the good work brotha!


----------



## gfunky

*Chest/Triceps*

*Bench Press*
45x10
135x3
135x3
205x3
235x3
250x3
265x3
280x10
215x10
215x10
215x10
215x10
215x10

*Chirns* _superset with bench_
Wide grip
10
10
10
10
10
10

*In cline DB Press* _superset with abs_
90x9
90x9
90x9t

*CGBP* _first set superset with abs_
135x1o5
135x15
135x15

*Snkull Crushers*
95x10
95x12
95x12
*Abs*
* Weighted Dragon Flag*
13
13
13
13

*iCardio*
5K walk right after workout plan is to hit another later tonight.


Movie would not play on youtube had to just use the videos....  here are all the videos of today.


----------



## gfunky

Curiosity said:


> Hey, just wanted to say awesome log, you are a monster. No wonder you're a little banged up, with powerlifting, high volume workouts, hours of ju jitsu, HIT, swimming, cardio.... I'd be overtrained in about a week with all that man! Your body obviously has pretty good recovery ability.
> 
> Keep up the good work brotha!



Thanks man! I push my limits all I can.


----------



## Hurt

so...close...to...11 reps x 280!


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> so...close...to...11 reps x 280!


Man I tried but just could not lock it out.  My stick point is now higher so I feel like that is progress sucks missing a PR by 2 inches LOL


----------



## PillarofBalance

280 x 10? Damn dude I'm jelly...


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> 280 x 10? Damn dude I'm jelly...



Thanks Pillar or should I call you jelly?? LOL  Appriciate it man, the program I use has worked well for me and my powerlifting coach told me to use it til the train derails then switch so far 2 years later I just keep progressing!


----------



## gfunky

*Back and biceps*

*Deadlift*
45x5
135x5
225x3
315x3
350x3
375x3 _added chaulk_
400x3
425x10 _added belt_

UH BO Row _superset with abs_
225x10
225x10
225x10

Wide double handle pulldown _superset with abs_
100x12
100x12
100x12

Stading Atl Curls
40x12
40x12
40x12

Hammer Curls burn out drop set
25x25

*Abs*
Flutter kicks with twist on bench
50
50
50
50

Wow that was fun here is the video from the 425 set of deads!


----------



## Pikiki

Good lifting bro


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Good lifting bro



Thanks Pik!


----------



## jennerrator

I love videos! I like all the warming up moves also...hahahaha...just messing with you! I love doing deads...the only thing I do different is I go lower with the legs


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> I love videos! I like all the warming up moves also...hahahaha...just messing with you! I love doing deads...the only thing I do different is I go lower with the legs



At my age I am not in a hurry Jen LOL Yeah I used to but found that I have more power and pull straighter like this when I go down to far it throws off my shoulder placement....  Took paying a coach to find that out!  Did you check yesterdays I put up a video of the last set of everything I did tried to put them together editing but you tube did not like my encoding....  LOL


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> At my age I am not in a hurry Jen LOL Yeah I used to but found that I have more power and pull straighter like this when I go down to far it throws off my shoulder placement....  Took paying a coach to find that out!  Did you check yesterdays I put up a video of the last set of everything I did tried to put them together editing but you tube did not like my encoding....  LOL



I will check it out! For me, I find that I feel the need to adjust all of my clothing before a set...lmao


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> I will check it out! For me, I find that I feel the need to adjust all of my clothing before a set...lmao



That I am pretty sure is the I am hot and I know someone may be looking "thing"  LOL


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> That I am pretty sure is the I am hot and I know someone may be looking "thing"  LOL



) Too funny! Actually it's because shit shifts and irritates the hell out of me!


----------



## gfunky

Walked 2.82 miles outside tonight for cardio.


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Walked 2.82 miles outside tonight for cardio.



nice, I love taking my dog for a hike for cardio...to bad he hates leaving the inside of the condo!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> nice, I love taking my dog for a hike for cardio...to bad he hates leaving the inside of the condo!



Lol so the little dynamo has a lazy dog that is so funny lmao!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

cool vids G I think I am going to add chalk it will help the grip right? what about the belt  I read that its not good to add unless you are advised to but I have yinked my lower back b4 you think I should try it or just keep rocking no belt I just am getting heavy now and dont want to miss any time over a yink. Anyway dude your still killin it bro keep up the good work my man


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> cool vids G I think I am going to add chalk it will help the grip right? what about the belt  I read that its not good to add unless you are advised to but I have yinked my lower back b4 you think I should try it or just keep rocking no belt I just am getting heavy now and dont want to miss any time over a yink. Anyway dude your still killin it bro keep up the good work my man



Thanks grizz!  On the belt i use mine when ever i either go 90 percent or greater of my max or i go for reps on something 80 percent of my max as i will go to almost failure and that is where you
Lose form and the belt helps you stay tight in the core and protects you from you!  If that makes sense.


----------



## gfunky

*Cardio*

5K walk outside


----------



## Pikiki

Did you walk with your Dog??? lol


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Did you walk with your Dog??? lol



Don't have a dog that is Jen but it sounds like her dog is a pampered lazy indoor only dog LOL


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Don't have a dog that is Jen but it sounds like her dog is a pampered lazy indoor only dog LOL



Lol........


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Lol so the little dynamo has a lazy dog that is so funny lmao!



It's brutal, if I want to really get exercise...I have to leave him at home...WTF!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> It's brutal, if I want to really get exercise...I have to leave him at home...WTF!



From now on I will lovingly refer to you as "little dynamo"! It sounds so awesome!  Yeah just leave lazy bones at home when you really want to cardio up!  LOL


----------



## Hurt

My dog dies after about a half mile...probably a good thing for my big ass right now haha.  

End thread jack.


AND back to your log...how much do you think you have invested in that home gym if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> My dog dies after about a half mile...probably a good thing for my big ass right now haha.
> 
> End thread jack.
> 
> 
> AND back to your log...how much do you think you have invested in that home gym if you don't mind me asking?


\

Lets see altogether with my new cardio machine that is on the way I would say somewhere around the $8500-9000 area But the most of that is in the 2 machines the bowflex revolution which can do like every machine type thing, and the tread climber for cardio would be together like near $7000 but with them I can do anything I could do in a commercial gym.  The rack and free weights were not too bad.  Sometime in the future I will be adding an Eleiko set and they are crazy expensive....


----------



## Hurt

Not too bad!  I'd probably just get a treadmill for cardio.  I wonder how much a step mill costs...


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Not too bad!  I'd probably just get a treadmill for cardio.  I wonder how much a step mill costs...



Well the 2 reasons why I got the treadclimber it has a 10 year warranty and Nautilus has 18 months no interest I like no interest!

Really there were a lot more reasons it is a bad ass machine that burns more calories than a treadmill.  It is smoother than a stair stepper but burns calories like one and I like to be able to have the machine set to keep me at a certain heart rate the entire time and let it adjust to keep me there not many machines do this but the treadclimber does with a built in heart rate monitor that attaches to the chest so it is always reading not grab the handles and hope it can read it LOL


----------



## Hurt

Hmmm...you working for bowflex? haha jk yeah it looks like a decent cardio machine


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Hmmm...you working for bowflex? haha jk yeah it looks like a decent cardio machine



I know right!  No man but I am sold on their products ever since I bought the revolution.  The resistance vs a traditional cable system is insane.  For example I do rope spreads with 60 pounds on the revolution and it is tough all the freaking way.  When I was on vacation I used pully for them and was doing 60 kilos which is 2.2x more weight and it was easier.  I have gotten several things I broke replaced with no issues they did not even have me send the other stuff back.  
And no interest man I don't know that shit just makes me all tingly I love me some no interest!


----------



## gfunky

Last night got in a 3 hour Pedro Sauer Seminar did not get home until almost 11 I feel beat to fucking shit right now.  Tried to wake up and workout and there was no way, could barely move.  Thinking about shoulders tonight but may have to either skip or do a shortened version and just hit shoulder press and done.  Tomorrow is squats and holy crap my legs hurt should be fun.....


----------



## Pikiki

You had the attitude and courage of a CHAMP!!!!


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> You had the attitude and courage of a CHAMP!!!!



Thank you pik!


----------



## gfunky

*Standing shoulder Press*
45x5
95x5
115x3
135x3
150x3
160x3
170x3
*180x13 PR*

I could not keep my legs locked out had to slightly bend them due to pain in the left quad from last night, but I gave everything I had and pushed for 13 I felt my body start to shake on 12 but just put what I had left into it and 13 went up!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Wtf dude. Upper body strength out the ass with that OHP... I'm jelly


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Wtf dude. Upper body strength out the ass with that OHP... I'm jelly



Thanks Pillar you are way too kind!  I could not lock out the legs but I tried my best to keep any bounce out of it.  The shit was hard as fuck.  I need a nap....


----------



## gfunky

Did not feel recovered enough to hit squats or anything leg related this morning. Since today is a high carb day I will see if I can do something after I get off work, if not will hit legs tomorrow. I think I am going to have to switch my program up with all the cardio and jiu jitsu on top of my insane 5/3/1 my body is just not able to keep up...... Fuck that makes me human that freaking sucks LOL


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Killing it bro, thanks for the vids man I really dig them I do alot of the same moves so I try and mimic your technique. Yo I love working out at home also, Gyms dont feel the same. I have a shitty proform tredmill that I love, when I went to the gym while on vacation I tried to run on a life fitness super mill and couldn't keep my balance lol. Not to mention the crowd of people all using the same free weight machines , worse then waiting on laundry to dry ha. there's no place like home


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Killing it bro, thanks for the vids man I really dig them I do alot of the same moves so I try and mimic your technique. Yo I love working out at home also, Gyms dont feel the same. I have a shitty proform tredmill that I love, when I went to the gym while on vacation I tried to run on a life fitness super mill and couldn't keep my balance lol. Not to mention the crowd of people all using the same free weight machines , worse then waiting on laundry to dry ha. there's no place like home



Thanks man!  Could not have said it better myself about commercial gyms I mean who actually like to wait on laundry to dry LOL


----------



## Pikiki

Make your changes on your workout it will be best after all so you don`t feel so human lol


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Make your changes on your workout it will be best after all so you don`t feel so human lol



Yeah I am thinking of the best way to tackle this it will be a juggling act until I figure out the new edge to ride on LOL


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> From now on I will lovingly refer to you as "little dynamo"! It sounds so awesome!  Yeah just leave lazy bones at home when you really want to cardio up!  LOL



LMAO, I like it!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> LMAO, I like it!



I would hope so it is totally a super compliment LOL!


----------



## gfunky

*Legs*

*Squats*
45x5
135x5
225x3
275x3
335x3
360x3
380x3
405x3

*Leg Press*
600x20
600x20
600x20

*Good Morning*
225x5
275x5
295x5

*Leg Ext* _superset with abs_
100x15
120x15
140x12

*Abs*
*Ab Wheel*
12
10
10

Well I gave my all but the groin tendon made me stop on squats but I got my triple which was my goal I knew I would not be 100% yet.  It was a strong session afterwards and my freaking legs are toast!  I got video of the 405 set and the leg press.


----------



## gfunky

5k walk outside for cardio today


----------



## Spongy

smart!  Yeah buddy, get it!


----------



## gfunky

Spongy said:


> smart!  Yeah buddy, get it!



Thanks my brother!  Also thanks for working with me on my diet,  we are going to dial
Shit in and kill this!


----------



## gfunky

*Bench Press*
45x5
135x5
225x3
250x1
275x1
305x1
330x1
355x0

330 is where it gets really tough to get the bar off the rack and keep form, I still had enough to finish the lift afterwards but it was not easy.  355 on the other hand by the time I pushed the weight off the racks and get it out over my chest I had lost some form and was worn out.  The first attempt I got it out and realized my shoulders were apart and I had moved my feet so i just rerackd it...  The second time I ended up taking it down for a slow negative but did not even try to push it back up as my feet had to move to get the fucker off the rack it was no beuno.  This is where working out alone sucks when you get to this point.  But I also remember when 310 felt the same way and I overcame that and now it gives me no issue off the rack.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Dude where can I get one of those leg press machines? I have never seen one like that b4 and would love to add it to my arsenal . are there other exercises you can do on it? what kind of price are we talking? keep it coming big guy looking great on the squats!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> *Bench Press*
> 45x5
> 135x5
> 225x3
> 250x1
> 275x1
> 305x1
> 330x1
> 355x0
> 
> 330 is where it gets really tough to get the bar off the rack and keep form, I still had enough to finish the lift afterwards but it was not easy.  355 on the other hand by the time I pushed the weight off the racks and get it out over my chest I had lost some form and was worn out.  The first attempt I got it out and realized my shoulders were apart and I had moved my feet so i just rerackd it...  The second time I ended up taking it down for a slow negative but did not even try to push it back up as my feet had to move to get the fucker off the rack it was no beuno.  This is where working out alone sucks when you get to this point.  But I also remember when 310 felt the same way and I overcame that and now it gives me no issue off the rack.



You push and push thats why those 355 will be your in no time bro..Great job


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Dude where can I get one of those leg press machines? I have never seen one like that b4 and would love to add it to my arsenal . are there other exercises you can do on it? what kind of price are we talking? keep it coming big guy looking great on the squats!



That is the bowflex revolution it does everything but is not cheap.  they have 0% financing for 18 months though LOL  It costs around 3200 but they run deals with free shipping and all that from time to time.  Yes I love it, it is band resistance and is much tougher than regular machines as it always holds the same resistance.  

Thanks about the squtas but that is actually really bad for me my groin tendon has been fucking my squats to hell.  I can normally hit 455-465 for a triple all below parellel those hit parellel but not below and the last one was slightly above.  I am going to redo this last cycle  at same weights in hopes I can get all healed and not get behind in squats as they are my favorite!


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> You push and push thats why those 355 will be your in no time bro..Great job



Thanks Pik!  The weight I think I could get right now with a lift off but I will get it even lifting off myself!  I do not give up or give in the weights can't beat my will!


----------



## gfunky

Stayed out past my bed time last night and waking up sucked out the wazoo this morning so slept til time to get ready for work and will hit back and cardio tonight after work......


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Stayed out past my bed time last night and waking up sucked out the wazoo this morning so slept til time to get ready for work and will hit back and cardio tonight after work......


.

shame on you! no playing on a school night!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> .
> 
> shame on you! no playing on a school night!



But I went to school and have a make up exam on deadlifts!  LOL  Yeah I am no good at staying out late anymore so used to sticking to my schedule.....


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> But I went to school and have a make up exam on deadlifts!  LOL  Yeah I am no good at staying out late anymore so used to sticking to my schedule.....



dude, I'm brutal...I go to bed the same time on the wekends as the week! LOL


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> dude, I'm brutal...I go to bed the same time on the wekends as the week! LOL



So do I!  I actually need my routine to feel right I goto bed same time and even get up at 330 in the morning on the weekend.  It is madness but I must do it!


----------



## gfunky

*Deadlift*
45x5
135x5 
225x5 
315x3 
405x1 
495x0  
495x1 added chalk and belt
530x0 chalk and belt
405x1

So today up until 495 I was going for speed seeing how fast the bar was moving so video for 225 and above lifts.  The first 495 I tried with no belt got it right below knees and felt something strange pulling in my back so set it back down.  The 530 brought hips to low for the way I pull and rounded back felt it immideiatly and back down.  The last 405 fucking sucked ass and felt alot like ass too but I did it.......  Here are the videos except the first 495 as that one pissed me off and I deleted it out of spite for myself.....


----------



## gfunky

Cardio

5K walk outside this morning


----------



## Pikiki

Great lifts Mr Gfunky


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> Cardio
> 
> 5K walk outside this morning


 
YEAH BUUUDDDYYY!!!!!1 Way to kill it!!! lol

Just kidding of course

Nice deads!


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Great lifts Mr Gfunky



Thanks Pik!



PillarofBalance said:


> YEAH BUUUDDDYYY!!!!!1 Way to kill it!!! lol
> 
> Just kidding of course
> 
> Nice deads!



I really messed up on the jumps and should have had a few more in there, lesson learned........   Thanks Pillar one day I will get it all right LOL


----------



## gfunky

*Standing Shoulder Press*
45x5
95x5
115x3
135x1
150x1
170x1

Cardio
30 minutes of pure hell on my new touture device holy shit fuck........











So I was told for my diet cardio to keep 138 heart rate for 30-45 minutes each session.  PSSH no problem it is trying not to go over now.....  so I ended up thinking 3.0 speed on max treadle setting would be easy muahahahaha  within 2 minutes my heart rate had hit 144 I lowered the speed to 2.7 and got it to stay at 142-144 for a while 7 minutes in I am thinking fuck this is way hard sweating really bad drop speed to 2.5.  At 15 minutes I am huffing and puffing looked down heart rate had cllimbed more dropped speed again this time to 2.1 I start thinking I may not be man enough for this machine my glutes hurt my hams were like wtf.  Ended up staying at 2.1 the rest of the time and kept the heart rate good not until 22 minutes in did I think yeah I will make it.  HIIT is easier than this fucking thing.....  WTF  My shoulder was not exactly right this morning so cut it short on press and quit, after all I did take this 300 pound tourture device up 3 flights of stairs by myself last night then take it out of the boxes and set it up that alone was a work out lol


----------



## jennerrator

I find it a pain in the ass to keep my burning rate during cardio...have to keep watching it...annoying!


----------



## jennerrator

Nice equipment btw, I would love to have one of those!


----------



## Pikiki

I feel you G I hate cardio....But one thing is for sure is need it to get that ripped sexy looks we all want /


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> I find it a pain in the ass to keep my burning rate during cardio...have to keep watching it...annoying!



Well normally I have a rough time staying high enough I have to go up on incline or speed this was the first time I actually had to slow down LOL




Jenner said:


> Nice equipment btw, I would love to have one of those!



Thanks Jen! 



Pikiki said:


> I feel you G I hate cardio....But one thing is for sure is need it to get that ripped sexy looks we all want /



I don't hate cardio I normally like it I am sick yes I know but this thing is pure evil if it does not kill me I will be a bad mother!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Well normally I have a rough time staying high enough I have to go up on incline or speed this was the first time I actually had to slow down LOL



hahahhahaha...I hate going slow! I will be doing fine and the next thing you know I'm moving to the music and that's usually dance so I have to slow way down!x-


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> hahahhahaha...I hate going slow! I will be doing fine and the next thing you know I'm moving to the music and that's usually dance so I have to slow way down!x-



Well since this machine is like a stairclimber and treadmill it may take me a while to go fast on it.  From what I heard noone has made it on max treadle setting at 4.5mph for 30 minutes yet sounds like a challenge to me lol  I may have to make a new playlist LOL


----------



## gfunky

Squat
45x5
135x5
225x3

Stopped.

Having a really shit week my joints feel like shit, I am tired and beat to shit.  I decided to pull down my AI for a few days and see if it makes a difference.  It may just be stress had a rough ass couple weeks at work.  Will work to get back to my normal chipper self.......


----------



## PillarofBalance

Get on the cissus if you aren't already


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Get on the cissus if you aren't already



What is cissus?


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Squat
> 45x5
> 135x5
> 225x3
> 
> Stopped.
> 
> Having a really shit week my joints feel like shit, I am tired and beat to shit.  I decided to pull down my AI for a few days and see if it makes a difference.  It may just be stress had a rough ass couple weeks at work.  Will work to get back to my normal chipper self.......



Don't stress about training it's supposed to be our stress release...feel me? LOL Oh and CHEER UP!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> Don't stress about training it's supposed to be our stress release...feel me? LOL Oh and CHEER UP!



Thanks Jen just slap me a round a little and I will be fine LOL!  Yeah it is supposed to be and for me usually is but when I have bad sessions, it is not productive.


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Thanks Jen just slap me a round a little and I will be fine LOL!  Yeah it is supposed to be and for me usually is but when I have bad sessions, it is not productive.



I can be good at slapping around....just sayin

I know what you mean, there have been times I make myself go and half way thru the workout I leave pissed off but know it's best because I'm just wasting my time. Sometimes you just have to chalk it up to a bad day.


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> I can be good at slapping around....just sayin
> 
> I know what you mean, there have been times I make myself go and half way thru the workout I leave pissed off but know it's best because I'm just wasting my time. Sometimes you just have to chalk it up to a bad day.



I bet you could!  I might like it too much though LOL  

Yeah I think it is my AI I have been taking it ED and yesterday I could barely stay awake all day.  So did not take it this morning and I already feel like I have more energy, probably was too low on Estrogen and we all need a certain amount! 

 I am the same way I hate working out to be working out I want to crush and overcome.


----------



## Hurt

Champions don't have bad days, suck it up next time! LOL jk, don't worry brother you'll be crushing it next time!


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Champions don't have bad days, suck it up next time! LOL jk, don't worry brother you'll be crushing it next time!



I know right!  LOL  I think I figured out what was wrong and correcting it now next week is deload and it came at the perfect time!


----------



## gfunky

Update

Fri night
2 hours jiu jitsu
30 minutes treadclimber
2.5 avg speed
139 avg heart rate

Sat
2.5 hours jiu jistsu
30 minutes on treadclimber
2.5 avg speed 
139 avg heart rate

Sun
30 minutes on treadclimber
2.7 avg speed
145 avg heart rate

Mon Deload
Bench Press
45x5
85x5
105x5
125x5

Incline DB Press _superset with abs_
50x10
50x10
50x10

BO Row _superset with abs_
135x10
135x10
135x10

Skull Crushers
65x10
65x10
65x10

Tricep kick backs
25x10
25x10
25x10

ABS
Crunches 25x5sets
Revers Crunches 25x5sets

Cardio
30 min treadclimber 
2.4 avg speed
148 avg heart rate

Felt good to start my deload I have been needing it.  Upped calories on my diet and will be doing 5-6 days a week cardio now.  Time to really recomp as Spongy said!  LOL


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Nice work bro glad your feeling better


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Nice work bro glad your feeling better



Thanks brother!  It is coming along at least now!  Still not taking any AI.  Might go all week without it and just start back EOD next week.


----------



## Pikiki

Good bro, deload is need it when you start feeling to tired of low in energy. I feel this last 2 weeks at low weight high reps was my deload, felt different and refresh today.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Good bro, deload is need it when you start feeling to tired of low in energy. I feel this last 2 weeks at low weight high reps was my deload, felt different and refresh today.




Well with the program I run it gives a deload every 4 weeks but I got off of it and did not deload so went meet into high reps and heavy weight, then back into the program and shit I needed this deload LOL


----------



## gfunky

Deload
Deadlift
45x5
185x5
235x5
285x5

UH BO Row _superset with abs_
135x10
135x10
135x10

V-handle Row
100x10
100x10
100x10

Standing Alt Curl
25x10
25x10
25x10

45 degree Scot Curl
25x10
25x10
25x10

Abs
Hanging Pike
15
12
12

Good deload got some blood into the muscles for good recovery and finished in around 45 minutes.   The hanging pikes kicked my ass I have never done them with the slings until now.  The slings take any extra shoulder motion out and it is all core went slow no swinging.  Tonight I will hit 30 minutes on the tread climber.


----------



## Pikiki

Your deload looks like a regular workout of mine...keep it up Moster G!!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

^^^^^^^^^I was thinking the same thing^^^^^^^^^^ Your a beast G good shit bro


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Your deload looks like a regular workout of mine...keep it up Moster G!!!



Thanks Pik!  Remember I am way heavier than you and I powerlift so weight is going to be higher.  You are a monster too!



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> ^^^^^^^^^I was thinking the same thing^^^^^^^^^^ Your a beast G good shit bro



Thanks Grizz!  You need to also remember that you are eating low calories man I eat like around 1000 calories more per day than you.  Dropping fat and staying strong is very hard to do especially on low calories!  You are also beast my friend!!


----------



## Pikiki

Thnx you make me feel better lol


----------



## gfunky

Cardio

HIIT on the torture device aka Treadclimber
total time 30 minutes 
avg speed 2.6
min 1-5 warm up 2.2
then 1 min high 4.0
1 minute 2.3
repeat
min 25-30 cool down 2.2-2.0


I rate this right up there with an Insanity workout.  I was holding my ribs just hoping that minute was over then before I could catch my breath time for another.........  I got off the damn thing and my ham almost cramped this thing is fucking evil I swear.....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

I knew that tread climber was the shit when i saw it on tv. Kill the cardio bro it will shred you up man, i was siked to see that someone else was incorporating cardio ed . I was thinking maybe i was doing to much but it works so well for me i dont want to slow it down


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I knew that tread climber was the shit when i saw it on tv. Kill the cardio bro it will shred you up man, i was siked to see that someone else was incorporating cardio ed . I was thinking maybe i was doing to much but it works so well for me i dont want to slow it down



Not quit up to ED yet.  I am working with Spongy got his diet and he tells me what cardio to do to hit my goals with his diet.  Right now he just raised my calories and cardio doing 5 days a week currently and going to start bringing in some intervals.


----------



## gfunky

Cardio

30 minutes steady 
2.7 speed

missed the heart rate avg and avg speed at the end (hit the button 3 times duh) but I held the 2.7 the entire time.  I saw the heart rate go into the 160's but that was due to my rocky theme songs playlist and me yelling at the machine over and over "fuck you I am a champion"  somehow I was high stepping for about 3 minutes I looked down and my heart rate was higher than it was supposed to be.  Took me like 8 minutes to get it back down breathing deep LOL


----------



## Pikiki

Looks that this cardio session is no joke ah!!!! keep it up G


----------



## PillarofBalance

Cardio sucks balls bro... Nice discipline


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Looks that this cardio session is no joke ah!!!! keep it up G





PillarofBalance said:


> Cardio sucks balls bro... Nice discipline



I used to like cardio until this machine ruined my good feelings.....  I just do what spongy tells me to, I figure I do exactly what I am told no way I won't hit my goals!  Discipline is the one thing I have, I gots no power, to talent , no genetics just good work ethics LOL


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Get up you son of a bitch because mickey loves ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You gonna eat thunda and crap lightning!! I didnt hear no bell!!!


----------



## gfunky

Deload

Standing Shoulder Press
45x5
85x5
105x5
125x5

Kroc Row
70x10
70x10
70x10

Upright BB Row _superset with abs_
65x10
65x10
65x10

Front Raise _superset with abs_
25x10
25x10
25x10

Lateral Raise
25x10
25x10
25x10

abs
Dragon Flags 
12
12
12

Weighted Side bends
35#plate each handx20 per side
35#plate each handx20 per side
45#plate each handx20 per side

Finished in about 50 minutes kept it fast pace and got some good blood into the muscles for recovery!  Feeling so much better I love my deloads they give my body just the rest it needs while still pumping blood in and helping recovery.  I actually feel better with a good deload than taking off a week!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Deload
> 
> Standing Shoulder Press
> 45x5
> 85x5
> 105x5
> 125x5
> 
> Kroc Row
> 70x10
> 70x10
> 70x10
> 
> Upright BB Row _superset with abs_
> 65x10
> 65x10
> 65x10
> 
> Front Raise _superset with abs_
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 
> Lateral Raise
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 
> abs
> Dragon Flags
> 12
> 12
> 12
> 
> Weighted Side bends
> 35#plate each handx20 per side
> 35#plate each handx20 per side
> 45#plate each handx20 per side
> 
> Finished in about 50 minutes kept it fast pace and got some good blood into the muscles for recovery!  Feeling so much better I love my deloads they give my body just the rest it needs while still pumping blood in and helping recovery.  I actually feel better with a good deload than taking off a week!



Very nice! I think I like one body part a day as I can tell I'm not over training trying to get in two body parts. Energy is much better, I have never done a deload type workout.


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> Very nice! I think I like one body part a day as I can tell I'm not over training trying to get in two body parts. Energy is much better, I have never done a deload type workout.



If you constantly push deloads are great I do the same workout just use lighter weights and less reps.  Really lets me heal up and get ready to push hard again.  It is much better than a week off in my opinion especially for squats I hate missing a week of squats they are always heavier if I miss.....


----------



## Pikiki

Nice deload training, For how long you deload a week?? or till feel recovery at some point during the deload


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> If you constantly push deloads are great I do the same workout just use lighter weights and less reps.  Really lets me heal up and get ready to push hard again.  It is much better than a week off in my opinion especially for squats I hate missing a week of squats they are always heavier if I miss.....



Yeah, I agree about taking a week off...I never come back stronger like so many people say. Missing legs is the worst! I have incorporated a glute day that of course works legs but will add a couple of other leg exercises to one of my shorter days such as arms or abs.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Nice deload training, For how long you deload a week?? or till feel recovery at some point during the deload



Thanks Pik!  Yeah it is always for a week it is planned into my training every 4th week.  I am coming up quick on meet prep again my next meet is Aug 18th going to do the Ironman Division no belt, no wraps, no sleeves just me and the iron!  Going for records in the division!



Jenner said:


> Yeah, I agree about taking a week off...I never come back stronger like so many people say. Missing legs is the worst! I have incorporated a glute day that of course works legs but will add a couple of other leg exercises to one of my shorter days such as arms or abs.



Nice!  A glute day that is a good idea!  Do you ever incorporate hip thrust with a barbell?  They will really work the glutes!


----------



## Hurt

Jenner said:


> Yeah, I agree about taking a week off...I never come back stronger like so many people say. Missing legs is the worst! I have incorporated a glute day that of course works legs but will add a couple of other leg exercises to one of my shorter days such as arms or abs.



I missed a week because of the flu, and came back like I hadn't missed a beat!  

haha jk it sucked!

Looking good Gfunky!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Nice!  A glute day that is a good idea!  Do you ever incorporate hip thrust with a barbell?  They will really work the glutes!



I have done them before, but they are not in the current line-up


----------



## jennerrator

hurt said:


> i missed a week because of the flu, and came back like i hadn't missed a beat!
> 
> haha jk *it sucked*!
> 
> Looking good gfunky!



exactly!


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> I missed a week because of the flu, and came back like I hadn't missed a beat!
> 
> haha jk it sucked!
> 
> Looking good Gfunky!



Hold on I remember you whining about an arm workout LOL  Man you are a boss all young and tough as nails, I am old and overworked LOL


----------



## Hurt

Yeah bro jumped the gun on that arm workout...and paid the price!  Thank god I can train again!

I KNOW you're not using the age excuse!


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Yeah bro jumped the gun on that arm workout...and paid the price!  Thank god I can train again!
> 
> I KNOW you're not using the age excuse!



You tanning that pic you look way red my man LOL  No I just play about you youngens we all know you guys can't keep up with me.


----------



## Hurt

Yeah man got my ass burnt!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

solid deload work outs bro must feel good to take a break and still get it in ,  smart


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> solid deload work outs bro must feel good to take a break and still get it in ,  smart



Yes it does.  I get alot of blood into the muscles but since it is light for me I am not sore the next day.  Healing and recovery get increased this week and gets me ready to do it all over again!


----------



## gfunky

Legs Deload

Squat
135x4
185x5
225x5
270x5

Good Morning
135x10
135x10
135x10

Leg Ext 
80x10
80x10
80x10

Leg Curl
60x10
60x10
60x10

The last set of squats gave a very little pain in the left knee and right groin tendon but got the reps done.  I was hearing my knees creak that cant be any good....  Over all got good blood into the muscle and no pain after the squat.  I am thinking I may have to just endure some pain while I build back up around that stupid tendon I hurt in jiu jitsu.....   If it screws me for the meet I will be very pissed......


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Legs Deload
> 
> Squat
> 135x4
> 185x5
> 225x5
> 270x5
> 
> Good Morning
> 135x10
> 135x10
> 135x10
> 
> Leg Ext
> 80x10
> 80x10
> 80x10
> 
> Leg Curl
> 60x10
> 60x10
> 60x10
> 
> The last set of squats gave a very little pain in the left knee and right groin tendon but got the reps done.  I was hearing my knees creak that cant be any good....  Over all got good blood into the muscle and no pain after the squat.  I am thinking I may have to just endure some pain while I build back up around that stupid tendon I hurt in jiu jitsu.....   If it screws me for the meet I will be very pissed......



Good legs workout bro, lets be optimist at this point I know you`ll be ready for tha meet bro. Just take it easy at jiu jitsu and stretch...


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Good legs workout bro, lets be optimist at this point I know you`ll be ready for tha meet bro. Just take it easy at jiu jitsu and stretch...



Thanks Pik!  I wil see how it heals worst case I miss this 1 meet.....


----------



## gfunky

Update

2 hours jiu jitsu 

30 minutes on torture device
HIIT
1 min intervals after 5 min warm up
2.8 avg speed


I hit the fastest speed this machine goes 4.5 made it 1 minute then the rest of my intervals I did 4.2.  The 4.5 nearly killed me.......


----------



## Pikiki

Lets get heal and destroy damn meet!!!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

lol max out the climber dog hiit it hard bro ! cardio=shread !


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Lets get heal and destroy damn meet!!!!



I gots issues I think my quad is causing knee issues either that or my RA is acting up not happy........



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> lol max out the climber dog hiit it hard bro ! cardio=shread !



Trying man, I am not telling anyone what my bodyfat is sitting at as I do not believe it yet........


----------



## gfunky

Chest/Triceps

*Bench Press*
45x5
135x5
185x5
215x3
235x5
250x5
265x13 could not lock out 14

BO Row  _superset with abs_
225x10
275x8
315x5

Incline DB Press  _superset with abs_
90x10
90x10
90x10

Skull Crushers
115x10
115x10
115x10

Dips
10
10
10

Abs
Crunches 25x6sets
Reverse Crunches on bench 25x6sets

Nearly had the 14th which would have been a PR so close yet so far away LOL.  Still was a great session got 1 more than last month at same weight, decided since squats were off and nothing was feeling good last month but deads I would just stay at same cycle and have a redo LOL.....   315 on BO rows is heavy can't keep good form so will be a while before I go that heavy again.  I want to control it better.


----------



## Pikiki

I think I heard this from you before "is all in your head" that PR is yours you owened next time will be yours bro. I have learn so much from your log about pushing hard and be determined to reach every goal I want. Happy to follow you all the way in your cycle.


----------



## Hurt

BO Row on chest/tri day???


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> I think I heard this from you before "is all in your head" that PR is yours you owened next time will be yours bro. I have learn so much from your log about pushing hard and be determined to reach every goal I want. Happy to follow you all the way in your cycle.


Thanks Pik! Well next cycle will be more weight and will hit the PR!



Hurt said:


> BO Row on chest/tri day???



Yeah man I set my program up to hit weaknesses and build certain things up more than other things I do rows 3 days a week.  I do OH row on Chest day UH row on back day and Kroc Row on shoulder day.  It has brought up both my bench and deadlift and helps me stay tight on heavy squats, plus lats are cool!  LOL


----------



## gfunky

Monday night

1 hour jiu jitsu

30 min HIIT torture device
avg 2.8 mph 
Calories burned 470
avg heart rate 139

This morning
Back/Biceps

*Deadlift*
45x5
135x5
225x5
275x5
315x3
335x5
375x5
400x10 no belt PR

*UH BO Row* _superset with abs_
135x20
135x20
135x20

*Lat Pull down row*
100x12
100x12
100x12

*Standing Hammer Curl*
35x10
35x10
35x10

*Seated Concentration Curl*
20x12
20x12
20x12

abs
*Weighted Ball Crunches*
50x25
50x25
50x25

Well the 400 on deads I had more in me but my callous somehow got between 2 knuckles and at 8 my left hand went numb 10 was rough and I knew I would drop it if I went for another so stopped.  When I let go of the bar my left hand was stuck and I could not move it for about 3 minutes finally got the feeling back.  Still was the most I have ever done no belt so nailed a PR.  I think I maybe could have got 12 but do not think I would have hit the 13 I did with this weight belted.  The bo rows were insane 20 reps in tough keeping good form WOW!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Nice work out bro ! U must have hit a nerve for you hand to go numb like that right?  R u digging the upped cardio yet? R u noticing any new results since starting increased cardio?


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Nice work out bro ! U must have hit a nerve for you hand to go numb like that right?  R u digging the upped cardio yet? R u noticing any new results since starting increased cardio?



Thanks Grizz!  Well the callous went inbetween the 2 knuckles so I would say nerves got pinched off blood got pinched off and it fucking sucked.  Never had that happen before.....   

I am noticing more pain does that count?  LOL  I am noticing the torture device while I am on it, still sucks but when I am done it is like I am instantly returning to regular rate rate and cooling back down real fast.  Last night I did 1 extra high interval so I think at some point I will be a man LOL

As far as bodyfat in concerned the calipers say I rock, the mirror I still only see the things I need to change and when you get rid of one you find another........  annoying LOL   Taking pics for spongy to evaluate my diet this next week end will see how those turn out.  Veins are starting to really pop out of the skin which I like alot!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

I monitor the pain bra that's how I step it up when I don't get the burn in my legs anymore time to go for more, that's me  bro I don't go for the target heart rate I go for distance and time. 

If your getting better wind then its working well bud, I bet the added vascularity comes from the pain also. bro cardio is the shit I love it I feel like its just as important as the lift keep it up !


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I monitor the pain bra that's how I step it up when I don't get the burn in my legs anymore time to go for more, that's me  bro I don't go for the target heart rate I go for distance and time.
> 
> If your getting better wind then its working well bud, I bet the added vascularity comes from the pain also. bro cardio is the shit I love it I feel like its just as important as the lift keep it up !




Problem with distance and time is you burn hard earned muscle.  I like to stay under 45 minutes and not do long distance runs if I run it is sprinting.  If you think about how much food it takes to make and keep muscle the cost is too great to lose it!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Problem with distance and time is you burn hard earned muscle.  I like to stay under 45 minutes and not do long distance runs if I run it is sprinting.  If you think about how much food it takes to make and keep muscle the cost is too great to lose it!



This makes me go hmm? b/c I have read that there is no way your burning muscle by running unless your marathon running or training serious amounts of distance .

In your opinion do you think i am being counter productive by doing my cardio routine right now its 3 intervals of 8 min at 8.6mph comes out to about 3.7mi in 30min i take a 2min break for the first interval then 2 3min breaks where i walk at 3.5mph

thanks for the help today bro U have been putting on a clinic for me


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> This makes me go hmm? b/c I have read that there is no way your burning muscle by running unless your marathon running or training serious amounts of distance .
> 
> In your opinion do you think i am being counter productive by doing my cardio routine right now its 3 intervals of 8 min at 8.6mph comes out to about 3.7mi in 30min i take a 2min break for the first interval then 2 3min breaks where i walk at 3.5mph
> 
> thanks for the help today bro U have been putting on a clinic for me



Let me see if I understand this right you are basically sprinting for 8 min straight 3 times?  Geez you are the man!  I do not think sprinting will take muscle but then again most of the time sprinting is done for 1 minute normally tops. 8.6 MPH is freaking moving man.......


----------



## Pikiki

I believe sprints are more beneficial for fat burn than long distance but intervals of 8 min WAOOO  Grizz you freaking beast!!!!


----------



## gfunky

Cardio
30 min torture device
2.7 avg speed
430 calories
134 avg heart rate

Heart rate is staying lower even when staying higher avg speed when doing steady pace.  This is good!


----------



## jennerrator

I did 1 min high, then 1 min slow for 6 last night. 5 min warmup, 5 min cool down on the elliptical at 9 intensity and incline that worked ass, quads and hams. Was fun


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> I did 1 min high, then 1 min slow for 6 last night. 5 min warmup, 5 min cool down on the elliptical at 9 intensity and incline that worked ass, quads and hams. Was fun



Very nice Jen!  You keep this up you will be all sliced up beyond ripped and shredded!!


----------



## gfunky

Shoulders

Standing Shoulder Press
45x5
95x5
115x5
135x3
150x5
160x5
170x8

Front Raise
25x10
25x10
25x10

Lat Raise
25x10
25x10
25x10

Upright Plate Row
45x20
45x20
45x20

Left shoulder had some pain in it so decided to stop the 170 set at 8 had more in me but not going to risk hurting shoulder.  Finished up with light weight to work the pain out by the time I was done with everything blood was in and it felt better.  Was stopped up running nose BS which is very aggravating but did not effect the weights just my attitude LOL


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Nice work out brother  no cardio  i thought of the tread climber for a while yesterday found one online used for 6bills but I would miss the mill to much . Maybe one day ill add it to the arsenal you made me a believer I know its tuff if you hate it


----------



## Pikiki

Beast G !!! bice work bro


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Nice work out brother  no cardio  i thought of the tread climber for a while yesterday found one online used for 6bills but I would miss the mill to much . Maybe one day ill add it to the arsenal you made me a believer I know its tuff if you hate it



Yeah skipped cardio last night after 11 hours of work I got home and was just worn the fuck out.  I will have to make it up saturday instead of getting that day off.....  Oh well tonight I will hit some cardio maybe some abs since I missed them this morning.



Pikiki said:


> Beast G !!! bice work bro




Thanks Pik!  I did not feel like one on this session.


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Very nice Jen!  You keep this up you will be all sliced up beyond ripped and shredded!!



I can only hope!  Did it again last night, going to do it 3 times a week changing the intensity, incline etc...


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Standing Shoulder Press
> 45x5
> 95x5
> 115x5
> 135x3
> 150x5
> 160x5
> 170x8
> 
> Front Raise
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 
> Lat Raise
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 
> Upright Plate Row
> 45x20
> 45x20
> 45x20
> 
> Left shoulder had some pain in it so decided to stop the 170 set at 8 had more in me but not going to risk hurting shoulder.  Finished up with light weight to work the pain out by the time I was done with everything blood was in and it felt better.  Was stopped up running nose BS which is very aggravating but did not effect the weights just my attitude LOL



Do you ever have front shoulder issues?


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> I can only hope!  Did it again last night, going to do it 3 times a week changing the intensity, incline etc...



I am doing 3 days intervals and 2 days same speed switching the days around to throw my body off.  Will see how it works!



Jenner said:


> Do you ever have front shoulder issues?



No not front shoulder.  I get pain near the joint at times had a really bad dislocation in wrestling years and years ago and sometimes the fucker gets pissy.....


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> No not front shoulder.  I get pain near the joint at times had a really bad dislocation in wrestling years and years ago and sometimes the fucker gets pissy.....



Yeah, broke my right collar bone when I was 17 and it didn't heal right so up until two years ago (when I found my guy that works on me), I just dealt with all the damage that it did. I still have a lot of issues with chest workouts. Front shoulders give me a bit of hell here and there when I go heavy but I ignore it.


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> Yeah, broke my right collar bone when I was 17 and it didn't heal right so up until two years ago (when I found my guy that works on me), I just dealt with all the damage that it did. I still have a lot of issues with chest workouts. Front shoulders give me a bit of hell here and there when I go heavy but I ignore it.



It is just according to where I feel it and how intense it comes on if I decide to ignore it, today with being all stuffed up and running nose BS my attitude was not my usual so I just said fuck it.  LOL


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> It is just according to where I feel it and how intense it comes on if I decide to ignore it, today with being all stuffed up and running nose BS my attitude was not my usual so I just said fuck it.  LOL



yeah, I'm sure I shouldn't be ignoring it as far as long term damage maybe but like you, I know when to stop. I can't do db front raises at all. If I do free weights for chest, I can't do push-ups and dips are pretty much out altogether. I haven't done chest in a couple of weeks, thinking I'm just going to do push-ups.


----------



## gfunky

Cardio & Abs

30 min torture device
2.8 avg speed
438 calories
139 avg heart rate

Bulgarian Bag Circuit  (3 times through no rest between excercises)
round and round 20 per side
over shoulder 10 per side
Bag snatch 10

That little bag is fun yet painful in an awesome kinda way!  Worked abs and grip my grip was on fire after I was done WOW!!!


----------



## gfunky

reposting lost and new

*Friday*

Squat
45x5
135x5
225x5
275x5
315x3
335x5
360x5
380x5

Good morning
225x10
225x10
225x10

Bulgarian Bag Front Squats
20
20

Good news I was able to squat without the tendon screwing me all to hell, bad news after not squatting month 380 felt more like 420....

Friday night


Cardio & Abs

30 minutes HIIT torture device
525 calories
3.1 avg speed
139 avg heart rate

Ab Circuit 3x no break between excercises 30-45 sec break between sets
Ball Crunches 1 min 
Round & Rounds *BG* 10 per side
Side Swings *BG* 10 per side
Over Shoulder *BG* 10 per side

BG=bulgarian bag

Well turned the cardio up a notch my slow intervals were 2.8 fast were 4.2 with 1 4.5 heart rate avgeraged same as staying steady @ 2.7-2.8 that has got to be a win! The ab circuit was tough but I had a good time with it, I love the bag that thing rocks! 

*Saturday*
2 1/2 hours jiu jitsu

Cardio & Abs

30 minutes HIIT torture device 
560 calories
3.3 avg speed
139 avg heart rate

Ab Circuit **3 x no rest between exercises 30-45 sec break between circuits**
Ball Crunches 1min
Resisted Crunches (BG) 20
Sit Up Presses (BG)15
Bag Snatches (BG)15

BG=Bulgaian Bag

Pushed even harder today it was so intense but it seems I may be winning against the evil torture device! Heart Rate stayed the same even with more intervals and a higher avg speed! The ab circuit today nearly killed me my abs were on fire and the last time through I thought they were going to lock up but I made it through it!


----------



## Hurt

You're a wild man! Keep it up!


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> You're a wild man! Keep it up!



Thanks Hurt!  Just trying to finish out my diet hard and see just how far I can go!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Your a beast bro nice weekend workout ! smashing cardio is paying off soon you will look back at where u started and c how far you have come keep pushing bro


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Your a beast bro nice weekend workout ! smashing cardio is paying off soon you will look back at where u started and c how far you have come keep pushing bro



Thanks Grizz!  You guys keep me going we all feed off each other lets push this to the next level!


----------



## gfunky

Chest & Triceps

*Bench Press*
45x5
135x3
205x3
235x3
250x3
265x3
280x10

*Incline DB Press*
90x10
90x10
90x10

*Incline Flys*
30x10
30x10
30x10

*Skull Crushers*
115x10
115x10
115x10

*French Press EZ-bar*
65x12
75x10
75x10

It is weird today the weight felt heavy but at the end I felt like I could go more.  My endurance is moving up but I do not want to lose my power can't have both but I am going to ride the fine line until I am forced to stay on one side LOL.  On my 280 set got 10 last month almost had 11 this time just did not have enough to attempt it, I lost my breathing about 7-8 and the rest were still good presses but they did not feel the same could not regain my breathing composure.


----------



## Pikiki

You are well rested and so eventually that Beastly power will come back.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> You are well rested and so eventually that Beastly power will come back.



Thanks Pik!  The power was there it was just one of those days everything felt heavy still moved the weight as many times as last month just not more....  I am greedy I always want to be moving up!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

I feel you bro some days are better then others but you still pushed through that you can bank $$$


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I feel you bro some days are better then others but you still pushed through that you can bank $$$



Did what I could!  Thanks Grizz!


----------



## gfunky

Cardio & Jiu Jitsu  Last night

30 minutes torture device
464 calories
3.0 avg speed 
141 avg heart rate

2 1/2 hours jiu jitsu finished with a 3 minute match against my friend Cesar which is a Brown belt and the head instructor at the school.  Got a tie neither of us could score a point or submit the other in the time given.  This is a win for me as I am a lower belt!

Got tests all night with issues from work so no sleep and could not do deads this morning.  I will hit cardio and abs tonight and see if I have enough for at least a few deads......


----------



## Pikiki

Hey G what color belt you are brotha?


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Hey G what color belt you are brotha?



I am a blue belt 2 stripes.


----------



## Pikiki

Nice man I always want to practice some martial arts but never find the time for it. I may get involve with the kids if they want to. When I was kid I did some kickboxing but never get into it too much.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Nice man I always want to practice some martial arts but never find the time for it. I may get involve with the kids if they want to. When I was kid I did some kickboxing but never get into it too much.



Yeah it is tough to get time to do the things you want, pretty much have such a tight schedule all I do is workout, work, eat, jiu jitsu and sleep then repeat as needed LOL


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Cardio & Jiu Jitsu  Last night
> 
> 30 minutes torture device
> 464 calories
> 3.0 avg speed
> 141 avg heart rate
> 
> 2 1/2 hours jiu jitsu finished with a 3 minute match against my friend Cesar which is a Brown belt and the head instructor at the school.  Got a tie neither of us could score a point or submit the other in the time given.  This is a win for me as I am a lower belt!
> 
> Got tests all night with issues from work so no sleep and could not do deads this morning.  I will hit cardio and abs tonight and see if I have enough for at least a few deads......



damn, you're rocking the cardio! That sucks that you didn't get any sleep, I stress out when I don't get in enough sleep...but most nights are restless


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> damn, you're rocking the cardio! That sucks that you didn't get any sleep, I stress out when I don't get in enough sleep...but most nights are restless



Thanks babe!  I was doing very well sleeping until they texted me the rest of the night LOL  I actually have a rough time getting to sleep but once I fall off I do not have issues normally.......    I am about to go home I am getting to bill the time I had to be not sleeping so its all good!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Thanks babe!  I was doing very well sleeping until they texted me the rest of the night LOL  I actually have a rough time getting to sleep but once I fall off I do not have issues normally.......    I am about to go home *I am getting to bill the time I had to be not sleeping so its all good!*



That's awesome! I am the opposite...fall asleep but can't stay asleep..but the rare time I can't fall asleep easy. My summer class started yesterday and it's fast paced so I'm thinking that's on my mind plus I just got my book on my lunch yesterday and had to read the first chapter and start my work last night


----------



## gfunky

Cardio and Abs

30 min HIIT torture device
530 calories
3.1 avg speed
140 avg heaqrt rate

Ab Circuit 3x
Ball Crunches 1min
Resisted Crunches (BG) 20
Side Swings (BG) 20 each side
Round and rounds (BG) 15 each side
BG=Bulgaian Bag

Got my rest yesterday just went home and slept.  Skipped workouts will make up cardio and abs but skipping back this week.  This ab circuit is freaking awesome by the end of the 1 min on the ball my abs burn by the end of the resisted crunches my abs are about to lock up, by the end of the circuit my obliques and lower back feel it.  Core is going to get insane!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Yeah bro its shread time for you ! I am sure your seeing results from all this cardio and ab work by now huh? Strong like a power lifter , built for speed! I dig it bro keep up the hard work


----------



## gfunky

There has been no work most of this week.  Tuesday missed back due to no sleep then Wednesday I laid crooked on the couch while watching a movie when I got up my back was tweaked, very pissed about this.  I got hurt doing nothing grrrrrr....  So anyways went to chiropractor he said it is in place but spasming and in protect mode.  Tried to think about squats today and the bar made me hurt so I quit......


----------



## gfunky

_Cardio & Abs_

30 min torture device
447 calories
2.9 avg speed 
139 avg heart rate

Ab Circuit 3x 
Ab wheel  20 
Habging knee raise  15
Ball Crunches  20
Weighted Reverse crunches (BG) 15
BG=Bulgarian bag

Well after being down a few days with my back messed up it felt good to be back and doing something.  Missed jiu jitsu and workouts most of the week but I am healed up and ready to kick some ass.  Tomorrow I will be doing cardio and possibly abs to make up for the 2 days I missed this week.  Next week is singles week for me so I can find out where I am with no gear and readjust numbers off the new ones I hit this week.


----------



## Pikiki

I`m glad to hear your ready to kick some ass, I know sucks being injured and out of training but the come back always make you feel like an animal, lol


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> I`m glad to hear your ready to kick some ass, I know sucks being injured and out of training but the come back always make you feel like an animal, lol



Thanks Pik!  Yea just hoping for decent numbers been off a bit too much so i am sure they dropped especially with no belt but i will do me best.


----------



## gfunky

*Bench Press* _ **all paused rep**_

45x5
135x5
225x3
250x1
275x1
305x1
330x1
340x1 ***
355x0
225+1chainx3
225+2chainsx3
225+2chainsx2
225+2chainsx2

Well the 340 was a PR it was the heaviest I have done with no lift off.  It is only 10 pounds under my lift off PR so I think from here I am going to be using that as my 1RM and try to build it up 5 pounds or so a month.  Have not played with the chains in a while and just felt like benching today so I threw them in.  For those that do not know using the 5/8" chain set 1chain=50 pounds as there is actually 2 chains in the set then every chain after is 20 pounds per side.  The paused rep chains were brutal but fun.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

woot! your a beast bro congrats on the pr. What's the science behind the chains? I am thinking that the weight lays off as you come down b/c there laying on the floor then as you push it gets progressively heavy? clue me in o wise one


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> woot! your a beast bro congrats on the pr. What's the science behind the chains? I am thinking that the weight lays off as you come down b/c there laying on the floor then as you push it gets progressively heavy? clue me in o wise one



Thanks Grizz!  You are right it gets heavier as you go up.  It changes the strength curve of the lift making the lock out the hardest part.  My sticking point for bench is 7 inches off the chest so my triceps are the weakest point of my bench.  Chains and bands really work the triceps and make them strong.


----------



## Pikiki

Congrats on the PR G, always said your a BEAST!!!!


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Congrats on the PR G, always said your a BEAST!!!!



Thanks Pik!  Just chiselling away at it 1 pound at a time bro!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

cool bro im gonna get me some chains asap not only do they look bad ass they gotta be cheaper then weight and will help trick the muscle, Im in!


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> cool bro im gonna get me some chains asap not only do they look bad ass they gotta be cheaper then weight and will help trick the muscle, Im in!



I dont know about cheaper than weight they are not cheap.  I got mine from elite fts they run deals here and there.  They are a good training tool for sure.  Bands work just as well and will cost much less.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> I dont know about cheaper than weight they are not cheap.  I got mine from elite fts they run deals here and there.  They are a good training tool for sure.  Bands work just as well and will cost much less.



lol I thought I could go to home depot and have a length cut off the spool. I am such a newb  Im gonna look into it thanks G keep killin it!


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> lol I thought I could go to home depot and have a length cut off the spool. I am such a newb  Im gonna look into it thanks G keep killin it!



well you could goto home depot and buy a box of 3/8 chain and have them cut it to 5 foot sestions the problem with that is the whole box of 30 foot of chain only weighs like 35 pounds.....  The sets of 5/8 weigh 40 pounds for the 2 chains and the smaller attaching chain set weighs 10 pounds giving you 50 pounds in 1 set.


----------



## gfunky

Update

Monday night
jiu jitsu 2 1/2 hours
almost tweaked back agin.....

Tuesday
*Deadlift*
45x5
135x5
225x3
315x2
405x1
455x1

Stopped after 455 with my back not being 100% I did not have enough power to do more.  455 had my legs shaking but I was finishing the lift.  Rhomboid is unhappy but the rest of my back is doing ok.

Wednsday 
*Cardio*
5k walk outside

Was nice to get outside and feel the sun!

Thursday
*Standing Shoulder Press*
45x10
95x5
115x3
135x1
155x1
175x1
195x1
215x1 no belt, no wraps PR

*Front raise*
25x12
25x12
25x12

*Side Raise*
25x12
25x12
25x12

*Rear BO Fly*
35x12
35x12
35x12

*Shrugs*
225x12
315x10
315x10

The 215 Pr is for no belt and no wraps.  I do not think wrist wraps help me at all but I believe the belt does.  My belted PR is 225 only 10 pounds more and I feel that pushing out against the belt adds power and stablity for sure.  So if I can build up my no belt or no gear I feel that I will be stronger than just doing it in belt all the time.


----------



## Pikiki

G did you juts back on TRT dose again bro?? def any PR is a step up on our goals to be stronger and sexy


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

I  love standing shoulder press also just for the feeling that the hole back is helping the stabilizing process I could see where a belt would help that. Good shit on the PR bro.!


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> G did you juts back on TRT dose again bro?? def any PR is a step up on our goals to be stronger and sexy



Thanks Pik!  Sitting at TRT dose currently and debating on dropping down to 200mg per week, but have not made the drop yet sitting at 240mg per week right now which is what I am prescribed. I dont think I am losing any strength but sinceI am no longer using a belt, wraps or sleeves it will take a little bit to get used to it.  I mean 10 pounds under belt total is pretty sweet if you ask me!  



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I  love standing shoulder press also just for the feeling that the hole back is helping the stabilizing process I could see where a belt would help that. Good shit on the PR bro.!



Thanks Grizz!  Yeah I only do standing, seated you do not have to use any stabilizers and while you can put up more weight this way will make you stronger overall! The belt helps for sure especially in deadlift and squat.  I dont use anything for bench even in last meet I did it that way, there belt does nothing really.  SSP it helps but not a lot like on deads and squats.


----------



## gfunky

Squat
45x5
135x5
225x3
315x1
405x1

Pinned my glute Wed today sucks.  This was the first time I tried for glute and I must have went too fast holy shit sitting down and squatting is not so fun.  I attempted 425 and felt something off in the knee area so decided to just drop back down and stop.  I got to get healed 100% I am starting to lose strength on deads and squat.....  Very not cool.


----------



## gfunky

Deload

Bench
45x5
135x10
155x10
175x10

Did not get much sleep last night and so instead of doing 5 reps then accessories just did 10 reps on the 3 sets and called it done and laid on the couch until it was time to get ready.  Feeling more rested now funny how 45 minutes can help or hurt you.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Cool G take it ez better to heal then to push it and do more damage that will take more time to fix , is this your 4 week deload time or you just trying to get right b4 your meet?


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Cool G take it ez better to heal then to push it and do more damage that will take more time to fix , is this your 4 week deload time or you just trying to get right b4 your meet?



This is deload week so my plan is to take it really easy and let myself somewhat heal up.  I have toned down on the cardio to help my recovery so will only be doing 2-3 times this week instead of 5.....  Tonight is deadlift just going to hit 3 sets and maybe a couple other things for back and done.


----------



## jennerrator

what's going on my friend? Looks like you are keeping up with things


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> what's going on my friend? Looks like you are keeping up with things



Hey Jen!  Yeah just trying to continue to do more than my body likes LOL  How you been?


----------



## Hurt

lets get some new pics in here big guy!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Hey Jen!  Yeah just trying to continue to do more than my body likes LOL  How you been?



doing great, taking a summer class so any free minute goes towards school work. Was in Portland Fri-Sun visiting family and that was awesome but I hate being away from my routine for any amount of time! Still busting it in the gym though


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> lets get some new pics in here big guy!


  I just don't know if you can handle it!  LOL  Yeah will probably take some this weekend or so.  



Jenner said:


> doing great, taking a summer class so any free minute goes towards school work. Was in Portland Fri-Sun visiting family and that was awesome but I hate being away from my routine for any amount of time! Still busting it in the gym though



That's awesome!  What classes you taking?  Its always good to see family but I need my routine I can do ok for about a week then I start flipping out LOL  I have to have some type of routine.


----------



## gfunky

Deload

Deadlift
45x5
135x5
225x5
265x5

BO Row
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

V-Row
100x10
100x10
100x10
100x10
100x10

Standing Alt Curl
25x10
25x10
25x10

Concentration Curl
20x10
20x10
20x10

Felt good to get the blood flowing.  Got home last night and took off my clothes looked at my bed and it pulled me right on to it and I napped for about 1 1/2 hours woke up ate and watched a movie.  So hit back this morning.  I am losing weight and fat like crazy so I have not been hitting cardio besides jiu jitsu.  I do not want to lose any more weight.  My man Spongy adjusted my diet to  stop the loss of weight.


----------



## Pikiki

Great news in here and I can see the workout went pretty damn good.


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Great news in here and I can see the workout went pretty damn good.



Thanks Pik!  Really glad to hear you only pinched a nerve!  I do that from time to time, sucks but after some muscle relaxors you will good as new in a week or two!

Just trying to get in good work, been a bit rough but feeling pretty good after getting some sleep!


----------



## Pikiki

Yeah man I was scared to death when they told me 2-3 months out, after PT yesterday I fell much better.


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> That's awesome!  What classes you taking?  Its always good to see family but I need my routine I can do ok for about a week then I start flipping out LOL  I have to have some type of routine.



I'm taking Psychology 101 to satisfy on of my GE requirements. Frickin tons of reading...lol My degree is in Admin. of Justice. Shit, I was only gone for 3 days and it wasn't the training so much as the eating on a totally different schedule etc....sucked


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> I'm taking Psychology 101 to satisfy on of my GE requirements. Frickin tons of reading...lol My degree is in Admin. of Justice. Shit, I was only gone for 3 days and it wasn't the training so much as the eating on a totally different schedule etc....sucked



Psych 101 yeah you will be reading a bunch.


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Psych 101 yeah you will be reading a bunch.



and analyzing my fellow board members LMAO!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> and analyzing my fellow board members LMAO!



Good luck with that we are all crazy LOL


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Good luck with that we are all crazy LOL



this is true, including myself!


----------



## gfunky

Deload Shoulders

Standing Shoulder Press
45x5
95x5
105x5
115x5

Front Raise
20x10
20x10
20x10
20x10
20x10

Side Raise
20x10
20x10
20x10
20x10
20x10

Rear Fly
25x10
25x10
25x10
25x10
25x10

Upright Plate Row
45x10
45x10
45x10
45x10
45x10

Really filled my shoulders with blood and got a pump they ended up hot to the touch and are still a little warm.  Pushed the deload a little but it felt really good.  The extra calories spongy added in my diet seesm to really help me recover and giving me good energy.  It is hard as hell eating 1 1/2 cups oatmeal, 1 cup almond milk, 5 eggs, and 1 1/2 cups blueberries first thing in the morning but I seem able to do it just takes like 20 minutes lol


----------



## jennerrator

Damn, how long does all that take you? Yeah, I can't even choke down a cup of oatmeal...lol




gfunky said:


> Deload Shoulders
> 
> Standing Shoulder Press
> 45x5
> 95x5
> 105x5
> 115x5
> 
> Front Raise
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 
> Side Raise
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 
> Rear Fly
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 
> Upright Plate Row
> 45x10
> 45x10
> 45x10
> 45x10
> 45x10
> 
> Really filled my shoulders with blood and got a pump they ended up hot to the touch and are still a little warm.  Pushed the deload a little but it felt really good.  The extra calories spongy added in my diet seesm to really help me recover and giving me good energy.  It is hard as hell eating 1 1/2 cups oatmeal, 1 cup almond milk, 5 eggs, and 1 1/2 cups blueberries first thing in the morning but I seem able to do it just takes like 20 minutes lol


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> Damn, how long does all that take you? Yeah, I can't even choke down a cup of oatmeal...lol



I was done with the workout in 1 hour, took me 20 minutes to beat the oatmeal LOL


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> Deload Shoulders
> 
> Standing Shoulder Press
> 45x5
> 95x5
> 105x5
> 115x5
> 
> Front Raise
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 
> Side Raise
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 20x10
> 
> Rear Fly
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 25x10
> 
> Upright Plate Row
> 45x10
> 45x10
> 45x10
> 45x10
> 45x10
> 
> Really filled my shoulders with blood and got a pump they ended up hot to the touch and are still a little warm.  Pushed the deload a little but it felt really good.  The extra calories spongy added in my diet seesm to really help me recover and giving me good energy.  *It is hard as hell eating 1 1/2 cups oatmeal, 1 cup almond milk, 5 eggs, and 1 1/2 cups blueberries first thing in the morning but I seem able to do it just takes like 20 minutes lol*



I hear ya man...I was eating 2 cups oats in the morning when I was bulking, along with 10 eggs.  I just mixed it all together and ate it like that.  The fiance calls it my 'slop' haha


----------



## gfunky

Legs Deload

Squat
135x5
225x5
250x5
265x5

Good Morning
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

Leg Ext
100x10
100x10
100x10
100x10
100x10

Leg Curl
80x10
80x10
80x10
80x10
80x10

Lots of blood in the legs hams are pumped like crazy.  Time to head in for 2 hours of jiu jitsu, then off to bed.  2 1/2 hours jiu jitsu in the morning and possibly some cardio.


----------



## gfunky

Chest & Triceps

Bench Press
135x10
225x10
225x10
225x9
205x10 drop 175x8 drop 155x5 drop 135x9

Incline DB Press
50x10

Incline DB Fly
25x10
25x10
25x10
25x10
25x10

Skull Crushers
65x12
65x12
65x12

Kick Backs
25x12
25x12
25x12

Been a long time since I went high reps and drop sets.  Freaking wore my ass out, been hitting lower reps and high weight for a while and forgot how hard it is to push when you get all pumped.  Incline DB Press I felt weird in the shoulder area so dropped down low in weight for flys and really stretched.  Good workout not sure if I like the pump not much of a bodybuilder but it hit the fibers different so that has to be good.


----------



## gfunky

Back & Biceps

Deadlift
45x10
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x5

Chins
Close O 10

BO Row
185x10
185x10
135x10
135x10

Low Cable Row
140x10
140x10
140x10
140x12 drop 100x11 drop 60x16

Standing BB Curl
65x10
75x10
85x10
90x8 drop 75x10 drop 45x20

High cable Curl
30x12
30x10
30x11


The 315 set on deads made my hams so tight it was rediculas.  Took a while to get through this because of stretching back out my hams and lower back.  1 hour 15 minutes total time.  Back and biceps are burning up very nice workout!


----------



## Hurt

Come on you can dead more than that


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Come on you can dead more than that



They were all deadstop and the 315 wore me the fuck out made my entire posterior chain tight.  The 405 had me shaking.  Normally do less reps on the lighter weights more as warm up then hit the higher weight for reps.  Not sure which way is best but I am going to do a little of both hit every fiber!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Back & Biceps
> 
> Deadlift
> 45x10
> 135x10
> 225x10
> 315x10
> 405x5
> 
> Chins
> Close O 10
> 
> BO Row
> 185x10
> 185x10
> 135x10
> 135x10
> 
> Low Cable Row
> 140x10
> 140x10
> 140x10
> 140x12 drop 100x11 drop 60x16
> 
> Standing BB Curl
> 65x10
> 75x10
> 85x10
> 90x8 drop 75x10 drop 45x20
> 
> High cable Curl
> 30x12
> 30x10
> 30x11
> 
> 
> The 315 set on deads made my hams so tight it was rediculas.  Took a while to get through this because of stretching back out my hams and lower back.  1 hour 15 minutes total time.  Back and biceps are burning up very nice workout!



awesome babe! I need to do warm-up sets but on a time crunch most of the time, can you imagine warming up, do working sets and then stretching...that would be a fucking 3 hr workout!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> awesome babe! I need to do warm-up sets but on a time crunch most of the time, can you imagine warming up, do working sets and then stretching...that would be a fucking 3 hr workout!



I know right!  I do stretch and warm up before I start but rarely have time to stretch afterwards.  If you include stretch time my workouts are always over 1 1/2 hours.......   I only need about 3 extra hours in each day and I would be golden LOL


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> I know right!  I do stretch and warm up before I start but rarely have time to stretch afterwards.  If you include stretch time my workouts are always over 1 1/2 hours.......   *I only need about 3 extra hours in each day and I would be golden* LOL



hahahahhahaha, you and me both! Now that I am doing one body part a day, I'm in the gym same amount of time as you but have been able to get cardio in also. That was a biggie for me


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> hahahahhahaha, you and me both! Now that I am doing one body part a day, I'm in the gym same amount of time as you but have been able to get cardio in also. That was a biggie for me



I have been slacking on cardio yes I know I am so ashamed LOL  Was going to hit some this morning but it did not happen.  For sure this weekend I will be catching up some!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> I have been slacking on cardio yes I know I am so ashamed LOL  Was going to hit some this morning but it did not happen.  For sure this weekend I will be catching up some!



I'm not a crack of the dawn morning person...just can't do it...now if I had to be at work by noon, all my shit would be done


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Nice work outs G ! Dont worry if you dont get time for cardio one day just hit it the next. Its freaking hard to stretch run lift all at once its a good 2hr work out that drains the shit out of me. Sometimes I feel that the cardio takes away from the lift b/c I run first. I want to get like you hit the cardio in the am then lifts at night . Always remember your lapping the guy sitting on the couch every day


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Nice work outs G ! Dont worry if you dont get time for cardio one day just hit it the next. Its freaking hard to stretch run lift all at once its a good 2hr work out that drains the shit out of me. Sometimes I feel that the cardio takes away from the lift b/c I run first. I want to get like you hit the cardio in the am then lifts at night . Always remember your lapping the guy sitting on the couch every day



not going to stress going to kill some workouts and hit a few cardio sessions and just enjoy the ride!!


----------



## gfunky

Shoulders

Seated DB military press
70x10
80x10
90x9
60x15

Front Raise
30x10
35x10
40x10
25x15

Side Raise
30x10
35x10
40x10
25x15

Rear fly raise
40x10
45x10
50x10
35x15

Upright BB Row
115x10
125x10
115x10
65x15

Now this was a shoulder session holy fuck sticks!  Got it all done under an hour, within the first 30 minutes my shoulder hurt like hell, just kept pushing harder it was all will the last 15 minutes!  Shoulders are done!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Seated DB military press
> 70x10
> 80x10
> 90x9
> 60x15
> 
> Front Raise
> 30x10
> 35x10
> 40x10
> 25x15
> 
> Side Raise
> 30x10
> 35x10
> 40x10
> 25x15
> 
> Rear fly raise
> 40x10
> 45x10
> 50x10
> 35x15
> 
> Upright BB Row
> 115x10
> 125x10
> 115x10
> 65x15
> 
> Now this was a shoulder session holy fuck sticks!  Got it all done under an hour, within the first 30 minutes my shoulder hurt like hell, just kept pushing harder it was all will the last 15 minutes!  Shoulders are done!




Yeah bro those heavy front and side raises really burn deep ! good work my friend


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Yeah bro those heavy front and side raises really burn deep ! good work my friend



Thanks Grizz!  The shit tore me up lol


----------



## gfunky

Legs

Squat
135x10
225x10
315x10
315x10
225x15

Leg Press
600x12
600x12
600x15

Leg ext
100x20
100x15
100x15


Well this has been the best squat session I have had really since my last meet.  With knee and or tendon pain up until now, today was pain free well until I was done lol  My ass hurts hams are tight, quads are so full of blood I feel them beating....  Great workout and got it in under 1 hour!


----------



## gfunky

Here are a couple update pics.  Non flexed and 1 slightly flexing it was first thing in the morning right after waking.  I also got some of my quad and calf.


----------



## Hurt

Looking good brother.  Those wheels aren't shrinking are they?!


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Looking good brother.  Those wheels aren't shrinking are they?!



Don't say shit like that now I have to measure them to find out that is fucked up LMAO   First time I ever had veins showing in them!


----------



## Hurt

Yeah man leg vascularity is awesome...love when new ones pop up!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Holly shit dude your quads are fucking huuuuuge the down angle pic confused me for a while. you look great bro way to shread it up congrats ! how you feeling ?


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Yeah man leg vascularity is awesome...love when new ones pop up!



Yeah man veins in the quads are freaking awesome!  I want them to pop everywhere.



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Holly shit dude your quads are fucking huuuuuge the down angle pic confused me for a while. you look great bro way to shread it up congrats ! how you feeling ?



Thanks Grizz!  The close up where it looks freakish was right after leg workout on friday and the other down angle was later that night after I got some food in me.  I really appriciate the comments man!


----------



## Cyborg

Damn bro! Nice work!


----------



## gfunky

Cyborg said:


> Damn bro! Nice work!



Thanks Bro!  Been working hard as fuck and sometimes we dont see our own progress as much as others!  Means alot man!


----------



## gfunky

Chest

Bench Press
45x5
135x5
185x5
225x5
250x5
275x5
295x4
135x30

Inclin Press (bowflex revelution)
100x13
120x10
120x7
120x7

Flys
30x10
30x10
30x10
30x10

Overhead on bench (not sure the real name)
70x10
70x10
70x9

Total time 1hour

My strength was not there today had great endurance and I am so freaking pumped in the chest it almost sucks but I think I am starting to like this pump thing LOL!  So I mind fucked myself on the 295 set going up on the 5th rep and if the mind ain't there you don't finish the lift....  Was going for 8....  The 135x30 made everything burn like a mother fucker it was nasty.  I only did chest today going to try a 5 day split this week 1 BP per day have not trained like this in years.


----------



## gfunky

Back

Deadlift
135x5
225x5
315x5
365x5
405x5
455x5 Added Belt PR

UH BO Row
135x20
135x20
135x20
135x20

Low Pully Row
140x12
140x12
120x12
120x15

Kroc Row
90x15
90x15
90x15

Fucking killed it today.  Hit a 5 rep PR broke my last 5 rep by 10 pounds!  Felt great and blood was flowing wow!  PUMPED!  Here is the video of the 455!


----------



## JOMO

YEAAAHHH BUDDY! Great job on the PR G!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

for real G thats some grown man shit right there bro congrats your a beast!


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> YEAAAHHH BUDDY! Great job on the PR G!



Thanks JOMO!  Hurt my poor hands lol



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> for real G thats some grown man shit right there bro congrats your a beast!



Thanks Grizz!  Really appriciate all your support brother!!


----------



## Hurt

Good job bro! Made my back hurt just watching hahai


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Good job bro! Made my back hurt just watching hahai



PSSSSSH nothing hurts HURT!!  LOL  Thanks bro!  Going to do a full blown bodybuilding routine having it made right now!~

Also doing a full year with spongy, maybe next year I will step on stage??  Who knows?!?!?


----------



## JOMO

Also the control you had also on it makes it that much harder. I know you dont want to go banging your house up.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Also the control you had also on it makes it that much harder. I know you dont want to go banging your house up.



Yeah I have to come down with no bounce and controlled I live in a condo and this is on the 3rd floor.  I have older people that live under me I do not want to scare them to death and I really do not want to make a surprise visit! There is concrete under me but still the noise would be horrific and so I have learned to control even 500+ when I get to a meet it makes it way easier for me as I can come down faster and not wear myself out.  The negative on deads that are heavy going slow is a bitch!


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> PSSSSSH nothing hurts HURT!!  LOL  Thanks bro!  Going to do a full blown bodybuilding routine having it made right now!~
> 
> Also doing a full year with spongy, maybe next year I will step on stage??  Who knows?!?!?




Hell yeah brother! I'm ready to see some hypertrophy!  Let me know if you have any questions...I'm learning it all for the first time myself, but I'll try my best!


----------



## gfunky

Shoulders

Standing shoulder Press
45x5
95x5
115x5
135x5
150x5
170x5
190x7

Front Raise
35x10
40x10
40x10

Side Raise_ Superset with DB shrugs last set of 40_
35x10
40x10
40x10

Rear Fly  _Superset with DB shrugs_
45x10
50x10
50x10

DB shrugs
40x20
45x20
50x20
50x20

I so wish I had video of the 190 set it was not a PR but was funny as hell and everyone would have gotten a kick out of it.  So my shoulder is tight so I was not going all the way to chest but was below chin on all of them.  Number 6 was not easy then I got to 7......  I start to push it stops dead right at eye level, I push a little and it does not budge as I am thinking quit and go back down my oh hell no switch flipped.  I squeezed my glutes and hams harder and harder.  My entire body starts to shake it still has not moved in like 10 seconds.  I squeeze even harder and the shaking starts moving up into my arms and it begins to move with each shake (which to me feels like convultions) it moves a little more took at least 18-20 seconds but I locked that fucker out.  Man I wish I had video that shit would have been fun to watch LOL


----------



## jennerrator

damn babe, you made those 5 reps look pretty damn easy! I would love to have seen the video of the shoulder press..lol Man, if I stop mid motion...almost always means failure for me!  Oh and pics look awesome!:-*


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> damn babe, you made those 5 reps look pretty damn easy! I would love to have seen the video of the shoulder press..lol Man, if I stop mid motion...almost always means failure for me!  Oh and pics look awesome!:-*



Thanks Jen!  I promise they were not so easy LOL Yeah normally for me if I get stuck it is over but something was just like oh hell no!  LOL  Going to work with spongy for the next year see how I can make changes and get all pretty!


----------



## Jada

my brother! looking good man . great job on that dead lift


----------



## gfunky

Jadakiss said:


> my brother! looking good man . great job on that dead lift



Thanks Jada!


----------



## DarksideSix

holy shit brother! i aint checked in on you in a while but you're really leaning out man!! nice work!


----------



## gfunky

DarksideSix said:


> holy shit brother! i aint checked in on you in a while but you're really leaning out man!! nice work!



Appriciate it brother!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Thanks Jen!  I promise they were not so easy LOL Yeah normally for me if I get stuck it is over but something was just like oh hell no!  LOL  Going to work with spongy for the next year see how I can make changes and get all pretty!



hahahahahha... I bet they were not! Nice, I'm sure spongy will set you up! HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> hahahahahha... I bet they were not! Nice, I'm sure spongy will set you up! HAPPY FRIDAY!



Happy Friday gorgeous!  Today Legs are on for after work and I am ready to not walk for a couple days LOL


----------



## Hurt

Damn get a room already!  Maybe at the nursing home?! LOL


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Damn get a room already!  Maybe at the nursing home?! LOL



I think he just called us old!  LMAO


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Happy Friday gorgeous!  Today Legs are on for after work and I am ready to not walk for a couple days LOL



Legs for me also tonight! School is over and I'm free...lol


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> I think he just called us old!  LMAO



He just wishes he was as old as we are!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> He just wishes he was as old as we are!



Jealous of the older crowd LOL  

Its ok Hurt you will get here someday just hope when you do you look half as good as us!  LOL


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Standing shoulder Press
> 45x5
> 95x5
> 115x5
> 135x5
> 150x5
> 170x5
> 190x7
> 
> Front Raise
> 35x10
> 40x10
> 40x10
> 
> Side Raise_ Superset with DB shrugs last set of 40_
> 35x10
> 40x10
> 40x10
> 
> Rear Fly  _Superset with DB shrugs_
> 45x10
> 50x10
> 50x10
> 
> DB shrugs
> 40x20
> 45x20
> 50x20
> 50x20
> 
> I so wish I had video of the 190 set it was not a PR but was funny as hell and everyone would have gotten a kick out of it.  So my shoulder is tight so I was not going all the way to chest but was below chin on all of them.  Number 6 was not easy then I got to 7......  I start to push it stops dead right at eye level, I push a little and it does not budge as I am thinking quit and go back down my oh hell no switch flipped.  I squeezed my glutes and hams harder and harder.  My entire body starts to shake it still has not moved in like 10 seconds.  I squeeze even harder and the shaking starts moving up into my arms and it begins to move with each shake (which to me feels like convultions) it moves a little more took at least 18-20 seconds but I locked that fucker out.  Man I wish I had video that shit would have been fun to watch LOL



Nice work brother love the standing shoulder press! yo I wouldn't mind seeing the video of a heavy press set just to work on my form  maybe next time , keep killing it bro


----------



## 63Vette

I don't mean to be a spoiler but after watching these monster lift vids, seeing the routine, knowing the diet is in check and all the work and pain involved in this intensive and driven preparation- I'm pretty damn sure they need to just give the man the trophy now....

Damn Good Wok Brother. I'm motivated!!

Vette


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Nice work brother love the standing shoulder press! yo I wouldn't mind seeing the video of a heavy press set just to work on my form  maybe next time , keep killing it bro



I have some shoulder press videos somewhere in the log.  I will PM you my youtube channel I know there are several there.  Thanks Grizz!  Sometimes i get so focused I forget to make video....



63Vette said:


> I don't mean to be a spoiler but after watching these monster lift vids, seeing the routine, knowing the diet is in check and all the work and pain involved in this intensive and driven preparation- I'm pretty damn sure they need to just give the man the trophy now....
> 
> Damn Good Wok Brother. I'm motivated!!
> 
> Vette



WOW that was awesome!  Thank you so much!


----------



## gfunky

Legs

Squat
135x5
225x5
315x5
365x5
405x4
315x1

Leg Ext
140x12
140x12
140x12
140x12 drop 100x15 drop 80x15 drop 70x20

Leg Curl
80x15
80x15
80x15
80x15 drop 70x12 drop 50x20

Lunges **alternating legs**
45x10
95x10
135x10

This is the first time since my last meet I have put more than 365 on the bar.  I had several issues today all of which was with my form.  On the 365 set I had at least 2 I leaned forward out of the hole.  Then followed that 405 the 4th one I leaned forward caught it and fought it up.  This is the worst form I have had in at least 2 years...... After the 4th rep I felt it in my back with just the weight on it so stopped, had several more in my legs very disapointed in my form.  Not squatting a couple weeks due to being hurt feel like I am starting over......  Don't know how I pushed my belly out so far on the squats looks almost like a baloon over my belt.  I guess pushing out against the belt and the belt was low glad it did not pop LMAO


----------



## Lulu66

Looking good bro, u make that shit look easy...


----------



## gfunky

Lulu66 said:


> Looking good bro, u make that shit look easy...


Thanks Lulu!  It was not easy the leaning forward due to my form being off was rough.....


----------



## gfunky

Got bored so I went out for a 5k walk outside was nice getting outside but my legs are going to hurt tomorrow......


----------



## Hurt

Come on bro! 405 is light weight baby!


----------



## Lulu66

gfunky said:


> Thanks Lulu!  It was not easy the leaning forward due to my form being off was rough.....



Put some 5lb plates under ur heels when repping, it helps a ton with form


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Come on bro! 405 is light weight baby!


405 is light weight but leaning forward makes the weight all wrong.


Lulu66 said:


> Put some 5lb plates under ur heels when repping, it helps a ton with form


I use olympic shoes they already have a 3/4 inch heel.  My form was fine until i got to higher weights.


----------



## gfunky

Cardio
5k ran first mile to get heart rate up and get to breathing.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Good work bro you know your dedicated when you do cardio to kill bordem  pm me your youtube page


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Good work bro you know your dedicated when you do cardio to kill bordem  pm me your youtube page



Thanks man I will pm you after I post.


----------



## gfunky

Chest & Triceps light weights less rest times

Bench Press 
45x10
135x10
135x10
185x10
185x10

Incline DB Press
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

Incline Flys
20x10
20x10
20x10
20x10

Pushdowns
60x10
60x10
60x10
60x10

Kickbacks
20x10
20x10
20x10
20x10

35 minutes

2.62 mile walk right after workout

Having 30 second rest between sets made the workout very fast paced it was fun to have a change up.  Even with the light weights my chest was burning and pumped with blood.  Should be a great recovery week!


----------



## gfunky

Back & Biceps

Deadift
135x10
225x5
225x5
275x5
275x5

BO Row
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

V handle row
100x10
100x10
100x10
100x10

Standing BB Curl
65x10
65x10
85x10
85x10

Preacher curl EZ bar
56x10 inside grip
56x10 inside grip
56x10 outside grip
56x10 outside grip

34 minutes

2.62 mile walk right after workout

Good blood flow the 275 was flying up seemed like I was only doing lock outs it was so fast.  Had fun kept a fast pace and then straight to outside cardio so kept heart rate high!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Cool bro you probably burn alot more cals doing this type of work out also


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Cool bro you probably burn alot more cals doing this type of work out also



Just doing this as a deload this week getting ready for the new routine.  I am waiting for
Spongy to finish it up now.


----------



## gfunky

Cardio

3.21 mile walk outside

Freaking iphone somehow got on repeat for songs and I could not find a way to turn it off so had to keep changing songs manually after each one that got old real fast.....   Had a good walk kept a pretty good pace and I love being outside early in the morning!


----------



## gfunky

Shoulders


Standing Shoulder Press
45x10
95x10
95x10
105x10
105x10

Front Raise
20x10
20x10
20x10
20x10

Side Raise
20x10
20x10
20x10
20x10

Rear Fly
30x10
30x10
30x10
30x10

Upright plate Row
45x10
45x10
45x10
45x10

23 minutes
Cardio 
5k Walk outside

Today I was doing such small rests between sets it felt insane was still breathing hard from the last set when I was starting another.  It was actually quite fun.  23 minutes is the fastest I think I have ever done a workout.  Total time with Cardio just at 1 hour!  Smoken!!


----------



## gfunky

Legs

Squats
135x10
225x10
225x10
250x10
250x10

Good Mornings
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

Leg Ext
100x12
100x12
100x12
100x12

Lying leg curl
60x12
80x10
80x10
80x10

29 minutes

Fastest I have ever done legs.  Tiny rest on good mornings is a mother fucker especially right after squats WOW!!!  Decided to switch up my 1 and 2 meal and do protein only before workout and the larger meal with eggs and oatmeal after.  Will see how it works through next week this is first day and waiting a few more mintures before I cook meal 2.  This week was fast paced and quite fun looking forward to changing things up been doing the 5/3/1 for 3 years with only one small change that lasted 4 months right after the first year.


----------



## gfunky

Update
Friday night
2 hours BJJ gave 2 privates wore my ass out

Saturday 
2 1/2 hours BJJ Taught both kids and adult class
Worked on take down Judo throws totally tore my back to hell  I dont care how good your break fall is after 1 hour of working throws and hitting the ground at my age you back feels fucked now I see why the instructors usually only teach the move and do it to someone else LOL  We had an odd number of students so I had to be a partner as well and well that sucks.......

Sunday tried to recover rolled stretched and I think I may have even took a nap or 2 lol

Chest & Triceps

Bench Press
135x5
185x5
215x3
235x5
250x5
265x11

Inclin DB Press
90x10
90x10 drop 70x7
70x10 drop 50x10

Incline Flys
30x10
30x10
30x10
30x10

Dips
10
10
10

Skull crushers
95x10
95x6 drop 65x15
65x12

50 minutes 

holy crap trying to keep little rests with higher weight is rough....  This workout normally I do in 1 hour 15min to 1 1/2 hours, so getting it in under an hour was not so easy.  My muscles qwere fried by the end.


----------



## Jada

Great workout G!


----------



## gfunky

Jadakiss said:


> Great workout G!



Thanks Jada!  The next phase of training we are switching it up going to do some bodybuilding during my lean bulk!  Pretty excited to change things up!!


----------



## jennerrator

damn babe, no rest for the wicked


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> damn babe, no rest for the wicked



They tell me once I die there will be plenty of rest LOL  Thanks Jen!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> They tell me once I die there will be plenty of rest LOL  Thanks Jen!



yeah, I've heard that too


----------



## gfunky

Back & Biceps

Deadlift
275x5
315x5
345x3
365x5
385x5
405x12

Pull Ups
BWx10
1x20# chainx8
2x20# chainx6
3x20# chainx4

BO Row
225x10
250x8
275x6
225x8

OH BB Curl
45x10
65x10
75x10
55x15

45 degree seated alt curl
25x10
25x10
25x10

1 hour 3 min

Fast as I could get through this session was aiming for 55 minutes but after the 405 set of deads took me a couple minutes just to breath LOL


----------



## gfunky

Cardio

2.82 mile walk outside


----------



## Omegareign

Beasting on the deads, nice.


----------



## gfunky

Omegareign said:


> Beasting on the deads, nice.



Thanks man !


----------



## Jada

G my brother great lift man! That last one was the killer! I was like get that bitch up! Great job bro! When ur going into a lift what r uthinkin to prepare u for the lift.


----------



## gfunky

Jadakiss said:


> G my brother great lift man! That last one was the killer! I was like get that bitch up! Great job bro! When ur going into a lift what r uthinkin to prepare u for the lift.



Thanks Jada!  When I am going for my lifts I know where my best is and I know the minimum I will accept for myself that day.  I normally pace between the second to last and last set thinking only about the numbers and what it will take to get there.  
My PR is set at 400x13 so for this lift I had 405 on the bar and my thoughts were no less than 10 lets get 12-13.  Now if I had more in me that day I would have said fuck it 13 or die trying but I was using less rest than usual and I am trying to use more intensity on my lifts as the next phase I am about to enter will e bodybuilding not powerlifting. 
Leaving the must hit a PR every week for now and putting my mind into what will build the best mass and leave me able to complete the rest of the week.


----------



## gfunky

BJJ 
2 1/2 hours taught both kids and adult classes

Ended up hurting my big toe stubbed it under all the way heard a pop and wow it hurts like shit today walking=not cool.....  Had to take some anti-inflammatory just to go to sleep last night.  After work shoulders!


----------



## gfunky

Shoulders **Muscle Rounds**

Standing Shoulder Press
135x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 seconds between rounds 1min 30 rest after
135x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 seconds between rounds 1 min 45 rest after
135x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 seconds between rounds 1 min 45 rest after
135x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 seconds between rounds 1 min 45 rest after

Front Raise
25x10
25x10
25x10

Side Raise
25x10
25x10
25x10

Rear Ext
35x10
35x10
35x10

27minutes

Cardio later tonight
5k outside walk

That was intense.  This was a small portion of the new routine that is coming up.  The muscle rounds are the most brutal thing ever 15 minutes of pure RAWR!  My shoulders are numb they lost their freaking feeling WTF!!


----------



## DF

Very nice workout Bro.  Love the killer DL's


----------



## gfunky

Dfeaton said:


> Very nice workout Bro.  Love the killer DL's



Thanks DF!  The new routine is going to be madness!  Can't wait todays was a small taste and I will attempt to do muscle rounds for thighs, hams and calves tomorrow it should be fun!


----------



## gfunky

Legs **_Muscle Rounds_**

Squat
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 1 min 45 rest after set
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 1 min 45 rest after set
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 1 min 45 rest after set
275x4,4,4,4, 10 sec rest between rounds 1 min 45 rest after set

Lying Leg Curl
60x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 1 min after set
60x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 1 min after set
60x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 1 min after set

Standing Calf Raises
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 1 min after set
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 1 min after set
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 1 min after set
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 1 min after set

48minutes

Sweat pouring, heart pounding, legs throbing, WTF is this insanity!  It is called muscle rounds the worst part when I start the new routine I will be adding chest after calves.......    I think I should have went a little lighter with squats but I figured 275 was light and I would be fine on the last set only got 4 rounds and was on the ground gasping for air praying I could get up......  Yes it is that fucking hard.


----------



## Pikiki

Gezzzzzz Gfunky just to read it I sweat., lol


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Gezzzzzz Gfunky just to read it I sweat., lol



Thanks Pik!  Freaking intense workout I am hoping I am man enough to handle this new routine!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Bro most impressive work outs to date ! The DL astonishes me keep the intensity up bro its paying off big time


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Bro most impressive work outs to date ! The DL astonishes me keep the intensity up bro its paying off big time



Thanks Grizz!  This new routine if it does not kill me, will take me to a whole new level!  I start officially the week after next.


----------



## gfunky

2 hours bjj last night 

After the 2 1/2 hours today i will have put in 10 hours this week bjj along with killing the gym with parts of my new routine.  There is muscles soreness and pain so deep within the muscle it is completely insane.  Endorphines must be kicking it cause i am enjoying the excruciating pain muahahahahahah. Tge new routine should bring hella growth time to get large!


----------



## Spongy

Keep it up brother!  MUSCLE ROUNDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gfunky

Spongy said:


> Keep it up brother!  MUSCLE ROUNDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Spongy!  They are mean as fuck and today I am vascular as hell my blood must be attemping to repair the torturous pain LOL


----------



## SuperBane

What is this new routine? Muscle rounds?
You were doin a modified 5/3/1 before right?
Progression was too slow for me. Looked bigger and was stronger on a modified 5x5.

Anyways nice log!!! Going to check some videos later.


----------



## gfunky

Superman said:


> What is this new routine? Muscle rounds?
> You were doin a modified 5/3/1 before right?
> Progression was too slow for me. Looked bigger and was stronger on a modified 5x5.
> 
> Anyways nice log!!! Going to check some videos later.


Yeah was doing 5/3/1 that i modified.  Powerlifted for last 3 years straight so taking a break away and doing some body building.  The new routine will be spongy modified Titan Training the muscle rounds are insane and i can see how it would make one grow!


----------



## gfunky

Very Light Weight (getting ready for next weeks onslaught)
Bench Press
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

Incline DB Press
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

Incline Flys
30x10
30x10
30x10
30x10

Push Downs
80x10
80x10
80x10
80x10

DB French Press
25x10
25x10
25x10

27minutes

Cardio 
2.82 mile walk outside

nothing spectacular just got in and got blood flowing.  Still sore as shit from last week.....  Insane how my muscles hate me right now LOL


----------



## gfunky

BJJ 2 1/2 hours last night

After work Back and Biceps staying super light just looking to get blood into muscles ans stay loose.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

looking forward to next week bra! this muscle round thing sounds serious, good luck my man


----------



## Jada

Nice workout G, I find it crazy weird doing decline with db , I usually do the machine for that.


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> looking forward to next week bra! this muscle round thing sounds serious, good luck my man



I am actually scared as today I am still sore from thursday and friday's muscle rounds.....  



Jadakiss said:


> Nice workout G, I find it crazy weird doing decline with db , I usually do the machine for that.



Thanks Jada!  I only do inclines no declines my lower chest gets all it needs from flat bench!  I try to use as much free weight as I can I am just a believer in it being the best!


----------



## gfunky

Back & Biceps super light

Deadlift all OH
225x10
225x10
225x10

UH BO Row
135x10
135x10
135x10

Pulldowns
100x10
100x10
100x10

60 degress seated alt curls
25x10
25x10
25x10

Rope Spread curls
50x10
50x10
50x10

26min

Cardio
3.21 mile walk outside right after workout

Got some blood flowing lats actually got more pump than I thought they would.  The walk was nice it colled down a little and was nice being outside walking.


----------



## gfunky

Shoulders light and fast

Standing Shoulder Press
95x10
95x10
95x10

Front Raise
25x10
25x10
25x10

Side Raise
25x10
25x10
25x10

Rear fly
35x10
35x10
35x10

15 minutes 

Cardio 5k walk outside

Kept rest small and just hammered right though kept it light but pushed as fast as I could.


----------



## RowdyBrad

Love those occasional fast workouts, super setting everything and getting a hell of a pump.


----------



## gfunky

rowdybrad said:


> Love those occasional fast workouts, super setting everything and getting a hell of a pump.



Yep just trying to get in work while keeping it light so i can really push next week when I start the new routine!


----------



## gfunky

Legs light and fast

Leg Press
440x10
440x10
440x10

Calves 
440x10
440x10
440x10

Leg Ext 
80x10
80x10
80x10

Leg Curls
60x10
60x10
60x10

19 minutes

Cardio
2.82 mile walk outside 

Opted to not squat today since I will be squatting on Monday and will be hitting it twice next week.....  All the recover and light stuff is over time for the madness to begin!


----------



## Jada

Great leg workout G.


----------



## TheLupinator

gfunky said:


> Yeah was doing 5/3/1 that i modified.  Powerlifted for last 3 years straight so taking a break away and doing some body building.  The new routine will be spongy modified Titan Training the muscle rounds are insane and i can see how it would make one grow!



5/3/1 is the shit! Way better strength gains for me than 5x5.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

tick tock tick tock counting down to these muscle rounds  cant wait to see it G good luck


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training* 

Base/lower Volume/upper

Squats
275x8
315x6
335x5
365x4
385x3

Straight Leg Deadlift
205x8
222x6
250x5
275x4
295x3

Standing clave Raise
275x8
315x6
365x6
405x4
455x3

Incline DB Press/superset/Pullups
70/bwx15
70/bwx15
70/bwx15

Side Raise/superset/Crunches
30/bwx15
30/bwx15/20
30/bwx15/20
30/bwx15/20

Incline Alt Curl/superset/Skull Crusher
20/65x15
20/65x15
20/65x15

1 hour 

This was freaking tough seemed like there was no breaks inbetween sets changing weights and moving the bar around ate up more than half of my "rests" Entire upper body is pumped this was sick!  Loving it!  Started light so I can progressively move up as I get used to the different routine without burning out towards the end.  10 weeks of this and then some type of specialized training a few weeks then 1 week off and restart.  Time to get big!


----------



## gfunky

mlupi319 said:


> 5/3/1 is the shit! Way better strength gains for me than 5x5.



5/3/1 is awesome for strength I used it all the way up to meet prep for 2 powerlifting meets and broke PR's all the way up to and in the meets.  If you set up the accessories to hit your weak spots everything goes up it is good.  Decided to change it up and do a little body building and add some mass to the frame now!



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> tick tock tick tock counting down to these muscle rounds  cant wait to see it G good luck




Shit just got real!  I think I am going to really enjoy the new routine!


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training* 

Base/upper Volume/lower

Deadlift
315x8
335x6
365x5
385x4
405x3

Bench Press
205x8
225x6
255x5
275x4
295x3

Standing Shoulder Press
95x8
115x6
135x5
150x4
170x3

Hacksquat/Leg ext/Leg curl/Giant set** last 2 sets I changed order and put curl in the middle**
115/100/80x15
115/100/80x15
115/80/100x15
115/80/100x15

58 minutes


Today was even tougher than yesterday, deads 2 days in a row and the end when I got to the giant sets my legs were pushed to a point of pain that was so intense!  WOW!  Pushed through it and got it done!  Another 1200 calorie after meal I am thinking that is actually tougher than the workout LOL  Putting it down man style!


----------



## DF

Damn, 2 days of Dl in a row.  That had to hurt.  Great job killing it bro.


----------



## gfunky

Dfeaton said:


> Damn, 2 days of Dl in a row.  That had to hurt.  Great job killing it bro.



At least I picked a good title for the thread LMAO!  Thanks Df I am just giving what I got!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

How long between sets G? This titan training looks great does it train the same way every week?


----------



## Hurt

Interesting routine...where did u get this from?


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> How long between sets G? This titan training looks great does it train the same way every week?



Well it is about 1.5 minutes on the base and 1 min on the volume.  Of course half of that time is moving plates and changing the bar and pulling in bench blah blah...  Lets just put it this way it feels like there is hardly any rest only work and I had to remove my shirt because it got so wet with sweat that it was no longer breathing and I started to overheat in my 68 degree downstairs........  It does the same each week for 8-10 weeks then the whole thing goes specialized whatever lagging part I have around week 8-9 I will do specialized for weeks 11-13 then a week off.  The last 2 days of the week is the muscle rounds that is when shit gets real.....



Hurt said:


> Interesting routine...where did u get this from?



It is the Titan training program.  Spongy decided to try to kill me with it.  So far I am loving it man if it makes me grow like I think it will I will be a monster soon!  Wait til muscle rounds they are freaking awesome did legs 2 weeks ago and was sore all last week.......


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Legs light and fast
> 
> Leg Press
> 440x10
> 440x10
> 440x10
> 
> Calves
> 440x10
> 440x10
> 440x10
> 
> Leg Ext
> 80x10
> 80x10
> 80x10
> 
> Leg Curls
> 60x10
> 60x10
> 60x10
> 
> 19 minutes
> 
> Cardio
> 2.82 mile walk outside
> 
> Opted to not squat today since I will be squatting on Monday and will be hitting it twice next week.....  All the recover and light stuff is over time for the madness to begin!



LOL, light my ass!


----------



## jennerrator

That Titan training looks killer, where do you get this stuff!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> LOL, light my ass!



Light for me......  For Leg Press I normally do all my weight for sets of 15-20 this was much lighter and only sets of 10 LOL


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> That Titan training looks killer, where do you get this stuff!



It is really an awesome workout.  Well Spongy is doing my diet and training for the next year and decided to have me try it so I got the book it is short but a good read and it all makes sense to me.  PM me if you want a copy it is small I can email it to you.


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> It is really an awesome workout.  Well Spongy is doing my diet and training for the next year and decided to have me try it so I got the book it is short but a good read and it all makes sense to me.  PM me if you want a copy it is small I can email it to you.


 
awesome, just might want to try it! did you get my PM this morning?


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> awesome, just might want to try it! did you get my PM this morning?



Yep PMed you back crazy girl but hard core as hell!!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Yep PMed you back crazy girl but hard core as hell!!



lmao, I know...I know...didn't get PM though


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> lmao, I know...I know...didn't get PM though



It was not in my sent messages guess it got lost I resent about the same thing lol


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training* Muscle Rounds

Squats  **1min 45 sec rest between sets
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds

Lying Leg Curl  **1or less min between sets
80xx4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
80xx4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
80xx4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds

Standing Calve Raise  **1 min or less between sets
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds

Incline DB Fly  **1 min between sets
40x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
40x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
40x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
40x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds

63 minutes

I will be completely honest the last set of squats had more than 10 sec in between rounds my hams and quads and lower back were the tightest they have ever been I would lay on the bench and count as slow as I could to 10 then make my way back to the rack.  I finished every fucking squat and they were all below parallel!  Pure madness after squats had to remove shirt it was so soaked water was dripping off......   I pushed through and finished.


----------



## gfunky

Second meal the one as tough as my workout


----------



## DF

gfunky said:


> *TITAN Training* Muscle Rounds
> 
> Squats  **1min 45 sec rest between sets
> 275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 
> Lying Leg Curl  **1or less min between sets
> 80xx4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 80xx4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 80xx4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 
> Standing Calve Raise  **1 min or less between sets
> 275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 275x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 
> Incline DB Fly  **1 min between sets
> 40x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 40x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 40x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 40x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
> 
> 63 minutes
> 
> I will be completely honest the last set of squats had more than 10 sec in between rounds my hams and quads and lower back were the tightest they have ever been I would lay on the bench and count as slow as I could to 10 then make my way back to the rack.  I finished every fucking squat and they were all below parallel!  Pure madness after squats had to remove shirt it was so soaked water was dripping off......   I pushed through and finished.



That looks fucking brutal.


----------



## gfunky

It is 100% brutal!


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training*  Muscle Rounds

BO Row  **1 min rest between sets
185x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 
185x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 
185x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 
185x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds 

Weighted Dips **1 min 45sec rest between sets
35x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds
35x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds
35x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds

Hang Clean and Press **1 min 45sec rest between sets
115x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds
115x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds
115x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds
115x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds

Preacher Curls **1 min 45sec rest between sets
65x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds
65x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds
65x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds

60 minutes

As I had thought the hang clean to press were monstrous and quite a challenge!  I think I picked a good weight to start with as the last set was torture but I made it!  Feeling fantastic all this food is giving me such energy!  I decided to stop using thermogenics and caffeine while bulking as it would be counter productive.  I am actually feeling more energy without it due to the food intake!  The entire workout today I was singing Monster the entire workout to myself, not sure if that is the name of the song I heard it on a BBing motivation video and like the shit out of that song!  It is a good video so fuck it here it is!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Dam bro this seems like an amazing work out. Cant wait to hear about the results it brings in a few weeks


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Dam bro this seems like an amazing work out. Cant wait to hear about the results it brings in a few weeks



Thanks Grizz!   Well if the results come from the pain I think they will be huge LOL!!  Working my ass off, made it through week 1.  9 more to go LOL


----------



## Jada

Dame G that workout is Fkin tough! Great job on pushing threw it , u Gould have great results with the training program .


----------



## gfunky

Jadakiss said:


> Dame G that workout is Fkin tough! Great job on pushing threw it , u Gould have great results with the training program .



Thanks Jada!  I am really liking this new training it is tough and leaves me sore but damn it is fun!


----------



## Pikiki

Damn it so strong dude here!!! being out of this log for while brother. Looks like you are changiing things up here with great results KILLER!!!


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Damn it so strong dude here!!! being out of this log for while brother. Looks like you are changiing things up here with great results KILLER!!!



Thanks Brother!  Just doing what i can.


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training*  Base Lower/Volume Uppper

Squats
285x8
325x6
345x5
375x4
395x3

Straight Leg Dead Lift
215x8
235x6
260x5
285x4
305x3

Standing Calve Raise
285x8
325x6
385x5
425x4
475x3

Incline DB Press/superset/Pullups
75/5x15
75/5x15
75/5x15

Side Raises/superset/Weighted Crunches
35/60x15
35/60x15
35/60x15
35/60x15

Incline Curls/superset/Skullcrushers
25/75x15
25/75x15
25/75x15

68 minutes

Raised all weights throughout workout took a little longer than last week.  I felt like I pushed hard and my enitre upper body was pumped I had a rough time getting the handful of nitro pills to my mouth afterwards took everything I had to get them in my mouth it was wild!  Cracking eggs was also quite a challenge I would either not hit them hard enough or totally destroy them so was picking out egg shell more than usual LOL


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training* Base Upper/Volume Lower

Deadlift
325x8
345x6
375x5
395x4
415x3

Bench Press
215x8
235x6
265x5
285x4
305x3

Standing Shoulder Press
115x8
125x6
145x5
160x4
180x3

Hacksquat/Leg Curl/Leg Ext/Giant set
125/80/100x15
125/80/100x15
125/80/100x15
125/80/100x15

65 minutes

Added 10 pounds to all lifts across the board all except leg curl and leg ext.  Today I thought I strained my back on the 395 set of deads ends up my hams and glutes were completely fried.  The entire glute region was already hurting from yesterdays straight leg and then  the deads really made it bad.  Everything got so tight after the 395 set my lower back actually felt like I strained it.  I took a couple minutes to access the situation and decided to add my belt for the last set so I would know for sure on the first coming up if it was a strain I would really feel pain and would set it down.  There was not pain during the lift so I knew it was just everything over tightened.  I pressed on, of course was barely standing at a few points but decided nothing was stopping me still finished in 63 minutes even with evaluation time for my glutes.


----------



## Jada

G quick ? Do u keep ur rest period a min at most and have u noticed any benefit from it.


----------



## gfunky

Jadakiss said:


> G quick ? Do u keep ur rest period a min at most and have u noticed any benefit from it.



The program has set times for rest the base training is 1.5 min and the volume is 1 min.  I think it adds some cardio to the work out I sweat more and breath a crap ton hearder with the small rest periods.  Muscle Rounds by far is the craziest I have done!


----------



## Jada

Cool thanks for the advice


----------



## DF

Damn bro! you are a glutton for punishment.  Doing DL the day after straight legs.   That is some hard core stuff.


----------



## gfunky

Dfeaton said:


> Damn bro! you are a glutton for punishment.  Doing DL the day after straight legs.   That is some hard core stuff.



In order to achieve something great, the amount of suffering must exceed the amount of greatness you wish to achieve!  Yeah I know I am not right in the head but fuck it I will be a bad mother fucker!


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training* Muscle Rounds

Leg Press **1 min 45 sec between sets
600x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
600x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds 
600x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds 
600x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds 

Leg Curl **1 min between sets
90x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds 
90x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
90x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds

Calve Ext  **1min between sets
440x4,4,4,4,4,4   10 sec between rounds
440x4,4,4,4,4,4   10 sec between rounds
440x4,4,4,4,4,4   10 sec between rounds
440x4,4,4,4,4,4   10 sec between rounds

Incline DB Fly  **1min between sets
45x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
45x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
45x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
45x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds

60 minutes

Decided to switch leg press for squats to give my back another day to fully recover from tuesday.  The leg press was freaking brutal I have never had my quads feel quite like that before.  I guess pumped is the word but it was so bad it was just excruciating pain in the final rounds of set 2-4.  I was moving my footing on every round so I hit every fiber in my quads.  I love muscle rounds they are brutally awesome!


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training * Muscle Rounds

Seated Row  **1 min rest between sets
180x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds
180x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds
180x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds
180x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec rest between rounds

Weighted Dips  **1 min 45 sec rest between sets
35x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
35x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
35x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds

Hang Clean to Press  **1 min 45 sec rest between sets
125x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
125x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
125x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
125x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds

Preach Curl  **1 min 45 sec rest between sets
70x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
70x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
70x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds

62 minutes

Added weight to cleans and curls today and it got harder imagine that LOL   Starting to get the rythem of this routine now and weirdest thing my legs are not sore????  WTF  That is wild after doing legs 3x this week maybe they have just decided fuck it I refuse to feel this lol


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training* Base lower/Volume Upper

Squats
295x8
335x6
355x5
385x4
405x3

Straight Leg Deadlift **OHgrip all dead stop
225x8
245x6
270x5
295x4
315x3

Seated Calves
380x8
420x6
440x5
480x4
520x3

Incline BD Press/Superset/Weighted Pull ups
80/10x15
80/10x15
80/10x13/14

Side Raise/superset/Weighted Decline Crunches
40/25x15
40/25x15
40/25x15
40/25x15

Incline Alt Curls/superset/SkullCrushers
30/85x15
30/85x15
30/85x13/15

Added more weight to every set once again hit a couple at the end I could not finish 15 for the volume so will stay at same weight until I get all my sets at 15 then will add more weight again.  I found that doing deadstops for the SLDL actually took some of the lower back out since I am so worried about bouncing on the floor bringing it down and letting it set for a second took the feeling I got last week in the lower back completely out of it!


----------



## JOMO

Killing it Brother! That looks painful.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Killing it Brother! That looks painful.



The craziest part is afterwards when I try to eat my Animal Nitro pills it actually takes both hands and a full body motion to get it in my mouth.  The arms are getting one hell of a pump with the volume work at the end. Then cracking eggs is totally funny I either under crack or shatter the fuck out of them there is no strength meter when they are so pumped LOL


----------



## Pikiki

Nice workouts brotha...


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> Nice workouts brotha...



Thanks Pik!  Just trying to make it to monster!


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training* Base upper/Volume lower

Rack Deadlift
385x8
405x6
425x5
445x4
465x3

Bench Press
225x8
245x6
275x5
295x4
315x2

Standing Shoulder Press
125x8
135x6
155x5
165x4
185x3

Hack Squat/Leg Curl/Leg Ext/giant set
135/100/110x15
135/100/110x15
135/100/110x15
135/100/110x15

66 minutes

The rack deads which I had never done before, always pulled from the floor wore me out more than expected, the bench was the only thing I failed to get all my reps on missed the 315 by 1 rep got about 3/4 up and stalled out.  I did not really feel strong today was not fully focused and time was flying.  The rests seemed like they were non existent and I was breathing very hard and sweating so much it was insane.  Put what I had in to it.


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training* Muscle Rounds

Squats  **1 min 45 sec between sets
285x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
285x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
285x4,4,4,4,4,4  ? sec between rounds
285x4,4,4,4,4  ? sec between rounds

Lying Leg Curl  **1min between sets
100x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
100x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
100x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds

Standing Calve Raise  **1min between sets
285x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
285x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
285x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
285x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds

Incline Fly  **1 min 45 sec between sets
50x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
50x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
50x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds
45x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec between rounds

73 minutes

Today totally kicked my ass.....  Adding 10 pounds to squats over 96 reps made way more of a difference than I figured.  I think it was the 4th round of the 2nd set coming out of the hole I almost popped my back, scared the living shit out of me.  This slowed me down I felt it out to make sure I did not pull anything and kind of popped it, everything was ok so I continued.  By the end of the 3rd set my lower back went numb I was like hell yeah no more pain down there so I pressed through that set pretty fast.  The last set the numbness ended and everything tightened up each round was all will power the legs had the power to keep pushing until the 5th round and on the 3rd rep I almost did not come out of the hole.   Pushed through  and racked it, looked at time and I was behind.....    Anyways I freaking pushed hard on the rest the leg curls broke me off at the end the calve raises made my calves feel like they were falling off and then the flys were evil had to drop down to 45's for the last set I just could not get the full stretch with 50.  I made it through but fuck I got owned.....


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training* Muscle Rounds

BO Row  **1 min rest between sets
185x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
185x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
185x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
185x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds

Weighted Dips  **1min 45sec rest between sets
25x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
25x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
25x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds

Hang Clean to Press  **1min 45sec rest between sets
125x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
125x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
125x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
125x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds

Preacher Curl  **1min 45sec rest between sets
70x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
70x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
70x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds

62 minutes

Kept a good pace today decided not to raise weights but to really try for keeping my pace and using the correct muscle for each exercise.  My upper back feels like I am becoming a teenage mutant ninja turtle not sure if it is getting bigger but I feel more of it if that makes sense.  Week 3 titan down 7 more to go!


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training* Base Lower/Volume upper

Squats
305x8
345x6
365x5
395x4
415x3

Straight Leg Deadlift
235x8
255x6
280x5
305x4
325x3

Standing Calve Raise
315x8
355x6
385x5
425x4
475x3

Incline DB Press/superset/Weighted Pull ups
80/10x15
80/10x15
80/10x15

Side Raise/superset/weighted decline crunches
40/25x15
40/25x15
40/25x15

Incline Alt Curl/superset/Skullcrushers
30/95x15
30/95x15
30/95x15

78 minutes

Took forever to get finished today.  Totally screwed up looked at wrong day for rest times and started with squats at 1 min 30 sec and by the time I was huffing and puffing.  Was supposed to be 2 min.....   What really took the time was moving plates and bar from the rack to the ground and back to the rack.  When moving over 400 off and then back with 235 then off with 325 back to 315 it eats up more than my alotted rest breaks....  I think from here out I will do seated calve work as I feel it better and can have the machine already set up and save time.  So added weight to everything I was able to finsih sets on last week and rehit the same weight on stuff I missed required reps for and hit everything today!  The last set of incline press was tough but I got them all!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

This shit better be working well for ya G it looks like torture . No Pain No Gain right? right! ha good shit bro keep it up


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> This shit better be working well for ya G it looks like torture . No Pain No Gain right? right! ha good shit bro keep it up



It is for sure a challenge....  I have gained about 10 pounds since I started bulking and using this routine.


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training* Base/upper Volume/lower

Weighted Pull ups *chains* 1.5 min bettween sets
20#x8
40#x6
50#x5
60#x4
80#x3

Bench Press  1.5 min bettween sets
225x8
245x6
275x5
295x4
315x3

Standing shoulder Press  1.5 min bettween sets
130x8
140x6
160x5
170x4
190x3

Hack Squat/Leg Curl/Leg ext/**Giant set**  1 min rest between sets
145/110/110x15
145/110/110x15
145/110/110x15
145/110/110x15

50 minutes

RAWR my legs freaking hurt so bad I cant walk straight......  I kicked some serious ass today upped all weights except bench got the 3 I missed last week!  I kept a seriously killer pace my ribs started hurting but I refused to slow down, my quads felt they would explode I flipped them off and said lets see it!  Yeah today rocked!! The last set of pull ups I got on video not the prettiest set but with 80 pounds of chains around the neck I felt hulkish!


----------



## gfunky

Cardio

2.62 mile walk outside

It was cold and my hands got numb......


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training*  Muscle Rounds

Squat  **1min 45 sec rest between sets
285x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
285x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
285x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
285x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds

Leg Curl  **1min rest between sets
100x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
100x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
100x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds

Standing Calve Raise  **1min rest between sets
295x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
295x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
295x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
295x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds

Incline Fly  **1min rest between sets
45x4,4,4,4,4,4  10 sec rest between rounds
45x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds
45x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds
45x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds

Freaking tough day allergies had me runny nose to stopped up for the first part and it sucked.  Made it through and wow I was winded and the pumps were almost too much for me.  Have my legs and back so tight I was just out of it for a while....

I was asked to video a set of the muscle rounds so today I did and here it is.


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training*  Muscle Rounds

BO Row **1min between sets
190x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds
190x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds
190x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds
190x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds

Push Downs  **1 min 45 sec between sets
80x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds
80x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds
80x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds

Hang Clean to press  **1 min 45 sec between sets
130x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds
130x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds
130x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds
130x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds

Preacher Curls  **1min 45 sec between sets
70x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds
70x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds
70x6,6,6,6  10 sec between rounds

I made it through 4 weeks of Titan......  As I keep adding weights it is getting to an extreme I am not sure I can hold on to.  I have taken showers that involved less water, I have had an easier time breathing running full out for a mile, this is getting intense!  The hang clean to press the last set i on the 4 th round rep 5 I chaght my jaw with the bar coming down got a bit loopy but finished my last rep and pressed on......  I also trie with the 6 rep for 4 rounds I think I got more of a pump my biceps freaking hurt and I hit failure on the last rep about 3/4 way up with same weight as last week.


----------



## gfunky

*Titan Training*  Base/lower  Volume/upper

Squat  **2min between sets
315x8
355x6
375x5
405x4
425x3

Good Morning  **1 min between sets
225x8
245x6
225x5
225x4
225x3

Standing Calve Raise  **1min between sets
325x8
365x6
395x5
435x4

Incline DB Press/superset/Weighted Pull ups  **1min between sets
80/10x15
80/10x15
80/10x15

Side Raise/superset/ab wheel  **1min between sets
35/bwx15
35/bwx15
35/bwx15
35/bwx15

Incline Alt Curl/superset/Skullcrushers  **1min between sets
30/105x15
30/105x15
30/105x15

The good mornings when it got over 245 were more then my lower back wanted to handle so I dropped to 225 and finished with that weight for the rest of my sets.  
The standing calves my lower back was already not happy and the compression weight was making it really pissed at me so took the last set off and took a small break to let the tightness ease up.  
Hell of a session everything feels wrecked in a good way once the lower back, glute , ham areas loosened up.  Which took about 2 minutes of laying on bench.  I was ready to rock out the rest and hammered through!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Been a while since I dropped in. Holy hell!


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Been a while since I dropped in. Holy hell!



Thanks POB!  Giving it all I got brother!  This is some tough training.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Wait how the hell are you doing this on Tren????? Can you breathe ok? Any ephedrine? That's nuts dude!


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Wait how the hell are you doing this on Tren????? Can you breathe ok? Any ephedrine? That's nuts dude!



I said this was the toughest thing I have ever done LOL  The tren makes me sweat like a mofo and breathe like I may die but it also has been driving me to not stop.  So I find that even though I can't breathe when I start my next set I feel great while doing the work then after I am dieing again.  No ephedrine, just NO-extreme preworkout.  I am a fucking machine man!  A sexy full on robot chubby machine!


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training*  Base/upper Volume/lower

Deadlift  **no belt**
315x8
355x6
375x5
405x4
425x3

Bench ORess
235x8
255x6
285x5
305x4
325x2

Standing Shoulder Press
135x8
145x6
165x5
175x4
195x3

Hack Squat/Leg Curl/Leg Ext//giant set
135/100/100x15
135/100/100x15
135/100/100x15
135/100/100x15

69 minutes

Did all the deads without a belt after the 425 everything tightened up.  It sucks so bad moving 8 45 plates off and then putting 4 right back on takes so much damn time when your hams, glutes, and lower back is tight......  The 325 on bench I got 2 up pretty smooth and at the top I started thinking and fucked up my focus so I did not go for the 3rd rep....  Next week will use same weight for bench until I hit 3 then move up.  The giant set at the end is always the worst makes my quads so tight they shake and after each set I can barely stand.  Lest I forget they also make me breathe so hard my lung tried to break my ribs lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

Your shoulder press is fuckin crazy strong...


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Your shoulder press is fuckin crazy strong...



Thanks POB it is coming along not as strong as I would like yet.


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training*  Muscle Rounds

Squat
245x6,6,6,6
245x6,6,6,6

Leg Press
440x6,6,6,6
440x6,6,6,6

Leg Curl
80x6,6,6,6
80x6,6,6,6
80x6,6,6,6

Standing Calve Raise
245x6,6,6,6
245x6,6,6,6
245x6,6,6,6
245x6,6,6,6

Incline Fly
40x6,6,6,6
40x6,6,6,6
40x6,6,6,6
40x6,6,6,6

61 minutes

Lower back tightened more than I liked today so I switched it out for leg press.  By the time I was done with leg press it felt normal again.  I think for a few weeks at least I am switching to leg press for muscle rounds.  Squatting 3 times a week and deadlifting is seeming to keep my lumbar area tight most of the time and I think it will be best to let it loosen back up.


----------



## gfunky

*TITAN Training*  Muscle Rounds

BO Row **1min between sets
135x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds
135x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds
135x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds
135x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds

Weighted Dips  **1min 45sec between sets
20x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds
20x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds
20x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds

Hang Clean to Press  **1min 45sec between sets
125x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds
125x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds
125x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds
125x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds

Preacher Curls  **1min 45sec between sets
60x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds
60x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds
60x6,6,6,6  10 sec rest between rounds

54 minutes

Lowered the weights today and went more for really trying to feel it in the muscle doing the work so on BO Row was all the way to the floor for each rep and good solid contraction.  Hang clean to press is still the toughest thing on friday seems that while I am pumping the reps out everything in beautiful but those 10 sec rest between rounds is some serious deep breathe! LOL  The preachers got the most stretch I could all the way down and solid contractions at the top and man it hurt by the end.    Great session today really enjoyed all the suffering LOL


----------



## Tilltheend

Great workouts keep it up.


----------



## gfunky

Monday

Squat
325x8
365x6
385x5
415x1

Good Morning
135x8
155x6
175x5
195x4
205x3

Seated Calves
440x8
490x8
500x6
520x6
560x4
600x4

Incline DB PRess
80x15

Called it on weighted pullups.  My back has stayed over tightened and is still not getting loosened at all and bending over has started not being so awesome LOL  Decided to take the rest of the week off to rest and recover/loosen up.  Thinking about a massage and a lot of foam rolling.  Went to jiu jitsu last night at a new gym and the stretching was nice still not enough but it helped some.


----------



## gfunky

*Bench Press*
225x5
275x3
300x1
325x1
345x1
355x0

*Incline DB Press*
90x12
90x12
90x12

*Incline Fly*
50x12
50x12
50x12

*Skull Crushers*
115x12
115x12
115x12

*Push Downs*
60x12
60x15
60x15

Decided to hit some singles today and see where I was at.  Up until the 345 I was doing a good pause not sure what happened but 345 I just did not stop at the bottom it was a touch and go.  Then the 355 I had a great lift off but bringing it out over the chest got weird and then I started down and did not feel any triceps as I pushed from bottom there was still no tricep engagement so I did not really even try to push it up just kinda went back down.  Not sure what happened if it was loss of focus or the weirdness that I got bringing it over chest from the video is looked like I touched way too high which also could be the issue or put it altogether for an off lift...... 

The rest of the session went well high inclines I have never hit 3 sets of 90's for 12 so was happy with that.


----------



## gfunky

*Deadlift* no belt
315x5
365x3
405x1
455x1
495x1 PR no belt
530x0 added belt

Pulldown
100x12
100x12
100x12

V Row
180x12

BB curl
75x12
95x12
95x12

Incline Alt Curl
30x12
30x12
30x12

The 495 was the most I have pulled without a belt.  With a belt I have pulled more I put on the belt and went for a double PR and was no dice today.  Felt like on the 530 that my feet dropped 2 inches before I felt the bar start to move and I don't know but I think the belt actually made me feel weight where I don't want to.  Since I pull on carpet the 2 inch thing might be fairly close to accurate and it felt strange.  I felt it on the 495 but was moving before the drop.  Anyways here is the 495 video.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Nice pull... Damn near stiff legged!  You blown a few lifts over the last few trainings.  I know you're pushing yourself but any chance you're over trained?


----------



## JOMO

Insane! Props G!


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Nice pull... Damn near stiff legged!  You blown a few lifts over the last few trainings.  I know you're pushing yourself but any chance you're over trained?


Thanks POB!  Yeah I don't drop my hips much for deads off the start.  I was thinking the same thing which is why last week I took off with no weight training after my half workout Monday.  The 495 went pretty smooth and I have tried it with no belt before and normally it gets intense around the knees but stayed moving nice today.  The 530 who knows.....  




JOMO said:


> Insane! Props G!



Thanks Jomo!


----------



## gfunky

*Standing Shoulder Press*
135x5
160x3
185x1
205x1
225x1
235x1
235x1  PR

Front Raise
30x15
30x15
30x15

Side Raise
30x15
30x15
30x15

Rear Fly
45x15
45x15
45x15

The first 235 I got stuck went back down then fired off and got it after watching the video I decided it was not clean enough to count as my PR I would have to do better.  The second went all the way up.


----------



## gfunky

Second attempt


----------



## NbleSavage

YAAAAAAH, BOIEEE!!!!! You owned that bar!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## gfunky

NbleSavage said:


> YAAAAAAH, BOIEEE!!!!! You owned that bar!!! Nice work!!!



The second one I counted and got me a nice PR!  Thanks savage!


----------



## gfunky

*Squat* all no belt
315x5
365x3
405x1
455x1 no belt PR
495x1 no belt PR
505x0

Leg Press
600x15
600x15
600x20

Leg Curl 
100x15
100x15
100x15

Leg Ext
100x15
100x15
100x15

Wow my core is finally strong the 495 was nice hard but smooth!  The 505 i went down and hit the safety bar messed with me coming out of the hole so put it down. Nothjingr sarys it better than video here it is!


----------



## Jada

Great job G ! Thank u for the video!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

That squat looked great... Almost perfect job of keeping that bar right above the hip joint. Thats the secret to squatting beltless. Keep it over the hips and it stays off the low back.  Beautiful form!

Treeeeeeen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gfunky

Jadakiss said:


> Great job G ! Thank u for the video!!



Thanks Jada!  Felt good!


PillarofBalance said:


> That squat looked great... Almost perfect job of keeping that bar right above the hip joint. Thats the secret to squatting beltless. Keep it over the hips and it stays off the low back.  Beautiful form!
> 
> Treeeeeeen!!!!!!!!!



Thanks POB!  Felt pretty strong ready for some godmode now time to really have some fun.


----------



## NbleSavage

Great lift, G!! You listed a leg press in your workout. Any vids of that? Am curious to see what your home leg press setup looks like.


----------



## gfunky

NbleSavage said:


> Great lift, G!! You listed a leg press in your workout. Any vids of that? Am curious to see what your home leg press setup looks like.


Somewhere in this log there is video of me doing my leg press.  Thanks Savage.  Maybe I will put up another leg press video sometime.


----------



## gfunky

*Bench Press*
135x5
155x5
185x5
200x5
230x5
*265x15  PR*
225x10
225x10
225x10
205x10
205x10

*Incline Fly*
60x8
65x7
70x6

*Skull Crushers*
115x10
125x8
115x6

*Rope Spreads*
50x20
50x20
60x15

holy crap by the end my triceps were dead my chest was destroyed, stick a fork in me I am done......


----------



## gfunky

*Deadlift* all no belt
225x5
275x5
295x3
315x5
355x5
*405x12 PR*

BO Row
135x20
135x20
called

Incline DB Curl
40x10
40x10
40x10

Scot curl
25x15
25x15
25x15

Called back after second set of BO rows, the 405 set just took too much out of me.  My lumbar was tight as fuck then supporting the BO rows for 20 reps it just got too much so i laid on the ground for a while, then got up and hamered my biceps they now hurt ouchie lol!  No video today was not feeling great and did not expect to really do much, of course as soon as the big set starts my gotta push metality kicked in and I pulled until I tied my belt re PR without a belt......  I need a nap now......


----------



## gfunky

*Standing Shoulder Press*
95x5
115x5
125x3
135x5
160x5
*180x14  PR*

Front Raise
40x10
45x9
50x8

Side Raise
40x10
45x9
50x8

Rear Ext
50x10
55x9
60x8

Upright Plate Row
45x20
45x20
45x20

Oh yeah pushing it hard this week.  Here is the video of the 180 set.


----------



## Jada

G great lift! Thanks for the video. I've taken a trait from u which is before I lift the weight I mentally prepare my self sec before the lift, Every video I've seen u in u go in with determination . I've noticed when I just lift I go half ass but when I say to my self let's go , it's like getting kicked in the ass and telling me stop bullshitting.


----------



## gfunky

Jada said:


> G great lift! Thanks for the video. I've taken a trait from u which is before I lift the weight I mentally prepare my self sec before the lift, Every video I've seen u in u go in with determination . I've noticed when I just lift I go half ass but when I say to my self let's go , it's like getting kicked in the ass and telling me stop bullshitting.



A couple things I do to prepare myself that will help you as well.  It is not just mental if you watch I grit hard with my jaw, then I take a few deep breathes then I grab the bar when I grab the bar I grip it like I want to squeeze through it.  These few things are all starting my CNS and giving it stimulation.  
As far as mind set right before the lift I think of the number I want to hit and I focus on that number a few seconds and think about the last PR I had how it felt and what I think it will take to push past it.  

These are things I do hope they help you in your lifting!


----------



## gfunky

*Squat*
225x5
250x5
275x3
295x5
345x5
*385x9  PR*

Leg Curl
80x30
80x27
80x25

Leg Ext
80x30
80x28
80x25

High reps suck!  My legs do not like me right now at all.....  Well the 385 I was actually wanting more and had more inme but coming up on 9 I went forward a little and had to catch and pull it back which I felt in my lower back a little and did not want to risk it 9 was a PR so it was good enough for today!


----------



## JOMO

Congrats on the PR! Some good weight. And yes, Im sure your legs dont like you now...holy reps!!

Im going to be going with this rep scheme next week.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Congrats on the PR! Some good weight. And yes, Im sure your legs dont like you now...holy reps!!
> 
> Im going to be going with this rep scheme next week.



Thanks Jomo!  You read the book yet?  I think before you get started you should get your 1RM lined out so you can do everything by percentages it will start you light but you will still get a hell of a workout.  If you want help setting up a full program with accessories let me know!


----------



## JOMO

gfunky said:


> Thanks Jomo!  You read the book yet?  I think before you get started you should get your 1RM lined out so you can do everything by percentages it will start you light but you will still get a hell of a workout.  If you want help setting up a full program with accessories let me know!



Ive lightly skimmed through it. Alot of information in that book. I am going to sit down and really study it tomorrow and sunday since I will have the time and get everything lined up. And thanks for the help so far. Im sure if I have more questions I will be bugging you.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Ive lightly skimmed through it. Alot of information in that book. I am going to sit down and really study it tomorrow and sunday since I will have the time and get everything lined up. And thanks for the help so far. Im sure if I have more questions I will be bugging you.



It won't be bugging me I love helping people get strong and go RAWR!


----------



## Jada

G great job on that PR!  Thanks for the video too, I'm also noticeing ur getting more veiny! Shit was poppin out in the video!


----------



## gfunky

Jada said:


> G great job on that PR!  Thanks for the video too, I'm also noticeing ur getting more veiny! Shit was poppin out in the video!



Thanks Jada!  Yeah arms they pop pretty good I can see some in my quads as well.  A little bloated this week but that is to be expected.


----------



## gfunky

*Bench Press*
150x3
170x3
195x3
215x3
250x3
280x12

*Incline DB Press*
65x20
65x16 drop
50xfailure drop 
30xfailure

*Flys*
40x20
40x16
40x15

*Skull Crushers*
65x25
75x25
75x16

*Push Downs*
50x50
50x50
50x50

Missed hitting a PR by lock out maybe top 3 inches......  Oh well 280x12 is still pretty sweet in my book.  Here is the video....


----------



## gfunky

*V-Row*
100x25
140x20
180x15
220x12

*BO Row*
185x12
225x10
275x8
295x6

*Pull Down*
100x20
100x20
100x20
100x20

Standing BB Curl
45x50
65x30
85x22

Rope Spread Curl
50x20
50x20
50x20

Woke up and really just did not feel like deadlifting so I said fuck it and just did back and biceps.  I figure last week my PR cost me my back getting its full workout so this week my back would get a good solid session.  Kept most reps high today with BO row the only thing below 12 reps so hit lots of mucles fibers.  The BB curls hurt like a mofo its like you can go forever then al of a sudden you don't lose strength your biceps fills with lactic acid and quits moving LOL  Fun stuff.......


----------



## gfunky

*Standing Shoulder Press*
95x5
115x5
135x3
150x3
170x3
190 dope 200x9 **all fucked up read below
*190x13  PR*

*Front Raise*
25x20
25x20
25x20

*Side Raise*
25x20
25x20
25x20

*Rear Fly*
35x20
35x20
35x20

The moral of today is.....  Never go full retard!  So it is like 4AM I am all ready for the big set at 190 fired up I know what I want to do and I unrack the weight it feels all fucked up, I figure my hands were not right.  

Rerack give it about 15 seconds to recompose.  Start over and it still feels all messed up but I go for it.  The first one I thought the world was over and my left shoulder was done I set it on my chest and then went to town pushing with everything I had, but every rep felt like shit and was miserable.  I end up hitting 9 I am cussing and wondering WTF just happened.  

So I start unracking the weight and low and behold, I fucking put a 25 on one side and a 35 on the other.........  So it was 200 pounds and 10 pounds heavier.  

I unracked the weight then as I am pacing I got really pissed and put the actual 190 back on and pushed for 13.

here is the video


----------



## gfunky

*Squat*
250x5
275x5
295x3
315x3
365x3
*405x9  PR*

*Leg Curl*
120x10
120x10
120x10
120x10

*Leg Ext*
120x15
140x12
160x10
160x10

I lost feeling in my shoulder and it went numb at rep 8.  Then before rep 9 my left arm got numb in the hole coming out my back loosened up so i just racked it.  I had more in me as far as legs go I think 2-3 but breath 1 maybe 2 more, of course with numb shoulder and a loose back you rack it or get hurt.......  Gave everything I had and beat last weeks reps with 20 more pounds good enough for today.


----------



## gfunky

*Bench Press* Max effort
135x3
135x3
225x3
225x3
275x1
315x1
335x1
*355x1  PR*
315x3

It was tough and I thought it was going to stop but I kept the weight moving and got it.  With no lift off that big weight gets heavy quick.  I think I might be able to get 360-365 with a lift off but wont know that until I get a chance to lift with another human LOL


----------



## JOMO

Ahh, nothing beats weekly PR's! I hear you also on the need for a spotter. The unracking does take a good amount out of you.


----------



## Jada

G great job on ur lifts man! Ur a fking beast! Thanks for the videos


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Ahh, nothing beats weekly PR's! I hear you also on the need for a spotter. The unracking does take a good amount out of you.


Thanks Jomo!  It sure does......


Jada said:


> G great job on ur lifts man! Ur a fking beast! Thanks for the videos



Thanks Jada!


----------



## gfunky

*Deadlift*
225x1
225x1
225x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
405x1
475x1
515x0
515x0

Today was 100% fubar.  I woke up tired after staying up late for jiu jitsu.  Was not motivated at all.  Surprisingly my messed up pinky finger did not cause me any issues.  I think the jump was too big from 405 to 475 as 475 really felt like 495.  Then on the 515 it was just blah......  Felt it in my lower back way too much got up right below knees and it just did not feel right.  Then on the second attempt I was just done.  Oh well did what I could.


----------



## JOMO

We all have our off days G! Keep doing your thing.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> We all have our off days G! Keep doing your thing.



Yeah no biggy.  I have started to notice any pulls above 500 on my carpet is like pulling deficit, it sucks to pull in the neighborhood of 90% of max as a deficit I am thinking of redoing today on a hard surface.....


----------



## NbleSavage

gfunky said:


> Yeah no biggy.  I have started to notice any pulls above 500 on my carpet is like pulling deficit, it sucks to pull in the neighborhood of 90% of max as a deficit I am thinking of redoing today on a hard surface.....



^^^ THIS ^^^ good call on the re-do using a hard surface. Pulling heavy on carpet would seem...squishy... 

Hang-in there, Bro!


----------



## gfunky

*Squat*
315x5
365x3 added sleeves
405x1
455x1 added belt
495x1
*515x1 PR*
*525x1 PR*

*Deadlift*
330x5
374x3
440x1
506x1
*551x1 PR*

Went in to the gym on base so I would have a hard surface to squat and dead against.  Made a huge difference, the 515 went easy the 525 I hit the safety bar and then got stuck I pushed through and got it but then the bar was bending so bad I almost could not get it back in the rack.  Had to basically calve raise it on one side then calve raise the other side finally got it back in but I strained pretty good so decided 525 was good for the day.  Then I realized I did not video it I was like FUCK!!! Oh well took a few minutes racked the weights and then went down to the olympic room for deads.  There I found some beautiful Eleiko bars and well I love me some Eleiko!  LOL  All I can say is night and day between carpet and hard surface the weights were so much lighter.  I got the Dead on video so here it is.


----------



## gfunky

Deload

Bench Press
135x5
155x5
185x5

I feel destroyed this morning so glad I have a deload this week.  Probably wont be putting in much work this week is recover from the destruction!


----------



## JOMO

Great job on the PR on those deads. Looks like the even floor made a difference.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Great job on the PR on those deads. Looks like the even floor made a difference.



The floor for sure made a difference!  I was able to put power into the lift!   The squat i really wish i had video for it was fucking sweet the cheap bar was bending so much reracking was funny shit!

Thanks Jomo!!


----------



## jennerrator

I felt a little pain in my back


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> I felt a little pain in my back



Well Jen you should probably not try to lift it then!  Lol.  Thanks!


----------



## gfunky

Update.

So took most of last week totally off but Friday I deloaded squats and Shoulder Press nothing spectacular just needed to get blood flowing.

Sat
Treadclimber 
30 min 
2.8 speed
425 calories
147 avg HR 

Sun
Treadclimber 
30 min 
2.8 speed
425 calories
143 avg HR 

Mon
Bench Press
155x5
175x5
195x5
205x5
240x5
275x12

Incline DB
90x10
90x9
80x8 drop 60xfail

Incline Fly
45x10
45x10
45x10

CGBP
135x15
135x15
135x15

Pushdowns
80x15
80x15
80x15

Today the weight felt heavy and it sucked, my muscles got fatigued fast and well this was all I had.....


----------



## gfunky

*Deadlift*
250x5
275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1
295x1
295x1
295x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
365x1
365x1
365x1
365x1
365x1
410x1
410x1
410x1
410x1

*Pulldowns*
80x20
80x20
80x20

*V Row*
120x20
120x19

*Preacher Curl* _muscle rounds_ 1 min between sets
60x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
60x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
60x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds

Tried something different with deads and man it took too much time and nearly killed my hands.  All were done as singles the was a walk away and a reset after each, by the end I was just done.  Still going to look for a different method of doing them this one was just too many sets.  I loved the muscle rounds at the end and I am going to find a way to incorperate muscle rounds into the 5/3/1 will be working this over the next few months.


----------



## JOMO

Ahhhhh! That's alot of resetting on deads, holy shit! Looks like more reps than it is though.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Ahhhhh! That's alot of resetting on deads, holy shit! Looks like more reps than it is though.



Try it next deadlift day it was rough.  When everyone is a single they get tough after about 15 sets lol. I think i got 22 sets of singls after the warm up set.  I thought it was going to be a peice of cake and wow i was wrong lol


----------



## JOMO

Man, those little variations change everything.


----------



## Christosterone

Keep up good work bro


----------



## gfunky

*Cardio*
_treadclimber_
30 min
2.6 speed
409 calories
132 avg HR


----------



## gfunky

*Standing Shoulder Press*
95x5
115x5
135x3
145x5
160x5
*185x15 PR*

Front Raise
50x10
55x8
55x8

Side Raise
40x12
45x10
45x10

Rear Ext
65x10
70x8
70x8

Tough session today stayed up late for jiu jitsu last night and needed to sleep more this morning so did this after work.  Here is the video.


----------



## gfunky

Update
Got sick Friday took all weekend to get over it.  Monday I tried to workout.

*Bench Press*
135x3
155x3
185x3
215x3
245x3
285x3

Done had nothing left.  


*Back* _yesterday_
BO Row  **1 min 30 sec rest between sets
185x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
185x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
185x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds

V Row  **1 min 30 sec rest between sets
140x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
140x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
140x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds

Face Pulls
80x20
80x20
80x20

Preacher Curls  **1min between sets
60x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
60x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds
60x4,4,4,4,4,4 10 sec between rounds

I can see why the titan only had one exercise of muscle rounds per body group now holy crap.  I made it through and my upper back is still pumped the next day and now the soreness is setting in much better than being sick LOL  Will get back to more regular workouts the rest of the week.


----------



## jennerrator

Awesome job babe!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> Awesome job babe!



Thanks Jen!  Good to see you around here!  How are things?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Crazy rowing! Way to up the work capacity


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Thanks Jen!  Good to see you around here!  How are things?



I'm around, lurking...LOL

All is great here, off time has been great, strength is still good and HIIT cardio has been awesome...I'm a lean mean 124 lbs. Will start a log in a few weeks  You have been BUSY!


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Crazy rowing! Way to up the work capacity



Had to try for something I still felt weak from being sick so gave what I had.  Thanks POB!



Jenner said:


> I'm around, lurking...LOL
> 
> All is great here, off time has been great, strength is still good and HIIT cardio has been awesome...I'm a lean mean 124 lbs. Will start a log in a few weeks  You have been BUSY!




Dang 124 that so sexy as fuck!


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> Dang 124 that so sexy as fuck!



lol, thanks! I'm happy!


----------



## gfunky

*Standing Shoulder Press*
95x5
115x3
135x3
150x3
175x3
190x9
95x48

I was going for 13 on the 190 set but I still have no power from being sick.  I barely got the 9 was so pissed I decided to do just 1 more set so I put 95 on the bar and went for reps.  My best was 44 beat that by 4 but been a long time since doing it.  I was really wanting 50 but the burn got so bad I ended up dropping the bar below my chest on 48 had to catch it and basically hang clean it back up.  Front delts are done.


----------



## Jada

Get well G I'm sick too and my power has dropped a bit


----------



## jennerrator

gfunky said:


> *Standing Shoulder Press*
> 95x5
> 115x3
> 135x3
> 150x3
> 175x3
> 190x9
> 95x48
> 
> I was going for 13 on the 190 set but I still have no power from being sick.  I barely got the 9 was so pissed I decided to do just 1 more set so I put 95 on the bar and went for reps.  My best was 44 beat that by 4 but been a long time since doing it.  I was really wanting 50 but the burn got so bad I ended up dropping the bar below my chest on 48 had to catch it and basically hang clean it back up.  Front delts are done.



damn, 48 reps!


----------



## gfunky

Jada said:


> Get well G I'm sick too and my power has dropped a bit



Yeah I am coming out of it i hope...  Keep pushing yada



Jenner said:


> damn, 48 reps!



It was like running a marathon I thought will this every end and it did in a painful manner LOL


----------



## gfunky

*Squats*
225x5
295x3
325x3
365x3
385x3
415x6

HS Linear Hack Press
2ppsx10
3ppsx10
4ppsx10

GHR
10 

Leg Curl
140x12
175x12
200x10

Leg Ext
175x12
205x12
205x12

The 415 set my shoulder started crampiing on 4 I pushed 2 more and coming up on 6 it got so bad I did some weird shit fell forward like all the way forward then pushed it back up.  Had plenty more in my legs but the shoulder thing once again fucks me.  Time to switch bench and shoulder days to see if that will help.  I may not have gotten 9 today but I had more than 6 especially if I can fall all the way forward and come out of it.....  The hack press thing killed my quads the 4pps was intense I was huffing and puffing but got it done.  The GHR was a cheap peice of shit the plate was bending as I went down and when I came up.


----------



## 63Vette

415 for six..... fuck..... there is something wrong with you brother... I think....you might..... be ..... a........... *FUCKING BEAST!*

Good to see you young guys busting ass on leg day..... you make this old man proud!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## SystM

gfunky said:


> *Standing Shoulder Press*
> 95x5
> 115x5
> 135x3
> 145x5
> 160x5
> *185x15 PR*
> 
> Front Raise
> 50x10
> 55x8
> 55x8
> 
> Side Raise
> 40x12
> 45x10
> 45x10
> 
> Rear Ext
> 65x10
> 70x8
> 70x8
> 
> Tough session today stayed up late for jiu jitsu last night and needed to sleep more this morning so did this after work.  Here is the video.



Nice PR bro


----------



## Christosterone

Yoked bro. Nice work


----------



## Spongy

Looking good brother!


----------



## gfunky

63Vette said:


> 415 for six..... fuck..... there is something wrong with you brother... I think....you might..... be ..... a........... *FUCKING BEAST!*
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you young guys busting ass on leg day..... you make this old man proud!
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Thanks Vette!  I am not too young but I do give what I have!  Appreciate it bro!



Manny1656 said:


> Nice PR bro



Thanks Manny!  Nice avi looking jacked!!



Christosterone said:


> Yoked bro. Nice work



Thanks Brother!



Spongy said:


> Looking good brother!



Thanks Spongy about time you dropped in LOL!!


----------



## gfunky

*Standing Shoulder Press*
95x10
125x5
145x3
160x5
185x3
205x9
95+orangebandx5
95+orangebandx5
95+orangebandx5
95+orangebandx5
95+orangebandx5

*Front Raise*
25x20
25x20
25x20

*Side Raise*
25x20
25x20
25x20

*Rear Ext*
35x20
35x20
35x20

Well I had more power than last Thursday hit 10 pounds more and same reps. [rant] I am switching SSP and Bench days around to see if I can get it where I do not get shoulder cramps while squatting.  The squat is probably my favorite lift and it pisses me off when I can't push til my legs or core give out it should not be that a shoulder cramps causing me to stop.  [/rant]

Anyways killed it today the bands nearly killed me then the high reps were brutal but fun.  Busted everything out in 62 minutes!


----------



## JOMO

Still killing it G! Bandwork must be a whole diff story. I'll wait alittle more to start using them.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Still killing it G! Bandwork must be a whole diff story. I'll wait alittle more to start using them.



Thanks Jomo!

I don't use them much but they are a different animal the change the strength curve and make it tougher at the top where I fail when things get heavy for ohp and bench.  Chains are also quite fun and do basically the same thing.


----------



## gfunky

*Deadlift*
170KGx5  374 pounds
210KGx1  462
230xKGx1  506
250KGx1   551
260KGx0  572

HS iso lat pulldown
2ppsx10
3ppsx10
3ppsx8

T bar Row
2px10
3px10
3px10

Wide Grip Pulldowns
205x10
205x8
205x8

Standing BB Curl
70x12
90x12
90x10

Incline DB curl
35x10
25x12
25x10

260 kg fucking owned me........  I should have went for 255kg but oh wells LOL  Had a great workout and my freaking shoulders are more pumped than my back these machines use shoulders for everything it seems no wonder all these BBers that use machines more than free weights have such huge shoulders LOL


----------



## gfunky

gfunky said:


> *Deadlift*
> 170KGx5  374 pounds
> 210KGx1  462
> 230xKGx1  506
> 250KGx1   551
> 260KGx0  572
> 
> HS iso lat pulldown
> 2ppsx10
> 3ppsx10
> 3ppsx8
> 
> T bar Row
> 2px10
> 3px10
> 3px10
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns
> 205x10
> 205x8
> 205x8
> 
> Standing BB Curl
> 70x12
> 90x12
> 90x10
> 
> Incline DB curl
> 35x10
> 25x12
> 25x10
> 
> 260 kg fucking owned me........  I should have went for 255kg but oh wells LOL  Had a great workout and my freaking shoulders are more pumped than my back these machines use shoulders for everything it seems no wonder all these BBers that use machines more than free weights have such huge shoulders LOL




Well I just realized I was wrong on what I did I feel much better now realizing this LOL  So after the 250kg I added 2 green plates which are 10 kg each so the last attempt was 270kg and 594 pounds no wonder I got owned LMAO


----------



## gfunky

Ok this week was supposed to be a deload so I said fuck it and just changed shit up.

Tuesday
Insanity
Plyometric Cardio Circuit 43 minutes
Deadlift
225x5
250x5
275x5

Wed
Insanity
Cardio Power & resistance 42 minutes

I will be doing Insanity at least until Vacation in 3 weeks.  I am going to try to get in at least 4 days of my main lifts as well.  There is a lot of push ups and tricep stuff as well as jumping and such so I think it will work as accessories.  It will for sure condition me back the way I like to be.


----------



## 63Vette

Insanity is fucking ....insane... lol.... sounds like you are getting beach ready brother.... lean out and cut up that shit and keep working hard... the women will appreciate it!

Much respect,
Vette


----------



## gfunky

63Vette said:


> Insanity is fucking ....insane... lol.... sounds like you are getting beach ready brother.... lean out and cut up that shit and keep working hard... the women will appreciate it!
> 
> Much respect,
> Vette



Yes beach in 2 weeks!  Been so busy I gotta catch up on my log....


----------



## gfunky

Update

*Thursday*
Bench Press
155x5
195x5
225x5
Insanity Cardio Recovery 34min
It may be no cardio but wow slow squats with pulses and holds and lunges same way are intense!!  I had forgotten how crazy this shit is!

*Friday*
Squats
225x5
250x5
275x5

Insanity Pure Cardio 39min
Pure cardio is non stop intervals for almost the whole time with less breaks than other ones.  Heart rate was up there!

*Saturday*
Insanity Plyometric Cardio Circuit 43min

*Monday*
Standing Shoulder Press
95x5
125x5
135x3
155x5
175x5
200x9

Insanity Power Cardio and Resistance 42min

The 200 felt heavy as crap on 9 legs were shaking.  The Insanity is starting to get easier my breathing has already improved and controlling and continuing when at the edge is also improving.  Time to get conditioned!


----------



## milleniumgirl

gfunky said:


> Yes beach in 2 weeks!  Been so busy I gotta catch up on my log....


Beach? It's freezing around here!


----------



## gfunky

millgirl said:


> Beach? It's freezing around here!



Cozumel Mexico it is about 78-80 degrees!  73-74degrees in the water.  

I am so ready!!


----------



## jennerrator

better post some vacation pics!


----------



## gfunky

Jenner said:


> better post some vacation pics!



Will do I have another 1 1/2 weeks to wait........  Ugh waiting sucks LOL


----------



## gfunky

*Deadlift*
225x1
225x1
225x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
405x1
405x1
455x1
455x1
455x1

Insanity Pure Cardio 39 min

Was really feeling the deads in my back was going to do more sets at 455 but did not like the feeling in the back so stopped at 3 singles.....  Was not real happy but what ya going to do insanity takes a lot out of me LOL


----------



## 63Vette

It is damn hard to lift while doing P90x I can't even imagine lifting and doing insanity. 

Your going to make the mamasitas very happy lol....

Respect!
Vette


----------



## gfunky

63Vette said:


> It is damn hard to lift while doing P90x I can't even imagine lifting and doing insanity.
> 
> Your going to make the mamasitas very happy lol....
> 
> Respect!
> Vette



Thanks!  Lifting is not so tough but lifting any real weight seems to be like wow LOL  I am still going to give it my best and see what I can do! 10 more days til Cozumel!


----------



## gfunky

So had to work 11 hours straight yesterday so missed insanity....  While waiting for my food to cook

2 min non stop ab roller


----------



## gfunky

Thursday

Insanity Cardio Recovery 33min

Bench Press
135x10
185x10
225x10
250x9
135x20
135+50# chainsx10

The cardio recovery is not cardio but man slow squats with holds and pulses followed by lunges the same way are rough.  For bench power was not really there but it felt good normally dont hit high reps all the way through really pumped the chest and triceps!


----------



## gfunky

I am finally back at it.  Gained a bang of fat and not happy at all.....


Shoulders
SSP
45x20
95x12
115x10
135x8
145x6

FR
30x10
30x10
30x10

SR
30x10
30x10
30x10

FacePulls
40x15
40x15
40x15

Cardio 
30 minutes on torture device 402 calories burned


----------



## gfunky

Back & Biceps

Deadlift
135x10
225x8
315x5

V Row
120x15
120x15
120x15

Kroc Row
90x12
90x12
90x12

BB Curl
45x20
65x15
75x12

Alt DB Curl (drop set)
50x7 45x5  40x8  35x8  30x9  25x10  20x11

Total time 42 minutes

Will hit Cardio tonight when I get home from work.  Feels good to be back on track a little weak but I will get it all back!


----------



## Azog

You will be back in no time brother. Especially with the diet wizard that is spongy.


----------



## gfunky

Azog said:


> You will be back in no time brother. Especially with the diet wizard that is spongy.



Thanks bro!  Yeah spongy will get me right quick!


----------



## Jada

Welcome back ! I have to ask what r Kroc Row?


----------



## JOMO

Look what the cat dragged in. I was asking what happened to you, thought the cartel got you.


----------



## gfunky

Jada said:


> Welcome back ! I have to ask what r Kroc Row?



Thanks Brother!  Here is a video of kroc rows I do mine slow and controlled puts more stress on the lats then just throwing the weight.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Look what the cat dragged in. I was asking what happened to you, thought the cartel got you.



The cartel had me locked in a trunk, they drove me to somewhere in the middle of the country but I jumped out and hitchhiked home!  LOL  Nah man I went full retard and well I got work to do!


----------



## gfunky

Tuesday night

Cardio

30 min Torture device
428 calories 

Hams/Back/Biceps are feeling it today RAWR give me the pain!!


----------



## gfunky

_Thursday_

Chest & Triceps

*Bench Press*
135x10
155x10
175x10
195x10

*Incline DB*
50x12
55x12
60x12

*Incline fly*
30x12
30x12
30x12

*Skull Crusher*
65x15
75x15
75x15

*UH Push Downs*
40x15
40x15
40x25 Drop 35x24 drop 30x? lost count at 30

Cardio 2.82 mile walk outside (wind and cold oh noes)

_Friday_

Legs

*Squat*
135x10
225x10
315x5

*Leg Ext*
100x20
100x20
140x11 drop 120x9 drop 100x12 drop 80x13 drop 60x16

*Leg curl*
100x15
100x12
100x15

Cardio later today after work

First week back is down.  Sore as a mother fucker biceps are just now calming down from tuesday and chest is beginneing then tomorrow i think legs will kick my ass.  Feels great to be back now just gotta get my muscles to remember they like this and I am all good!


----------



## gfunky

Ok been working out but keep forgetting to take a pic so I can post it.....  

Here is the rep scheme I am using

Mon
Shoulders
OHP
4 sets 12,10,8,12
F Raise
4 sets 12,10,8,12
S raise 
4 sets 12,10,8,12
Rear Ext
4 sets 12,10,8,12
Cardio 30 minutes TC

Tue
Back & Biceps

Deadlift
4 sets 12,10,8,12
BO Row
4 sets 12,10,8,12
Pulldown
4 sets 12,10,8,12
Standing DB alt 
4 sets 12,10,8,12
Incline DB curl
4 sets 12,10,8,12
Cardio 30 min TC

Will try to get the weights from here.  Really keeping heart rate high and then doing cardio is dropping my weight and hopefully fat quick lost 5 pounds in 1 1/2 weeks of being back on diet and training!


----------



## Jada

Great job G has ur power decreased since takin time off


----------



## gfunky

Jada said:


> Great job G has ur power decreased since takin time off



Yes it has but it is mostly muscles just getting back used to it I think power is there but my body is like oh hell no bitch LOL


----------



## gfunky

Update
So here is last week and this mornings work.  Been putting it in just kept forgetting to take a pic to post it.

*Last Week*
Shoulders Monnday
SSP
115x12 
135x10
150x8
115x12
F Raise
30x12
35x10
40x8
30x12
S. Raise
30x12
35x10
40x8
30x12
Rear Fly
35x12
40x10
45x8
35x12
Cardio 30 min 2.7 TC 424 calories

Back & Biceps Tue
Deadlift
135x12
185x10
225x8
155x12
BO Row
135x12
155x10
185x8
135x12
Pulldown
100x12
120x10
140x8
100x12
Standing DB 
30x12
35x10
40x8
30x12
Incline DB 
20x12
25x10
30x8
20x12
Cardio 30 min TC 2.6 412 calories

Chest & Tricep Thur
Bench
185x12
205x10
225x8
185x9
Incline DB Press
60x12
65x10
70x8
60x12
Incline Fly
30x12
35x10
40x8
30x12
Skull crushers
75x12
85x10
95x8
75x12
Kick Backs
20x12
25x10
30x8
20x12
Cardio 30 min TC 2.7 419 calories

Legs Fri
Squat
205x12
225x10
250x8
205x12
Leg Ext
100x12
130x10
140x8
100x12
Leg Curl
110x12
130x10
120x8
90x12
Front Squat
95x12
105x10
115x8
95x12
Cardio 30 min TC 2.6 416 calories

Today
Shoulders
120x12
140x10
160x8
120x12
F Raise
30x12
35x10
40x8
30x12
S Raise
30x12
35x10
40x8
30x12
Rear Fly
35x12
40x10
45x8
35x12
Cardio 30 min TC 2.7-2.8 429 calories

Will try to keep up better on the log putting all this in one post sucks.......  Weights are coming up and I am feeling better daily!


----------



## SHRUGS

Nice work gfunky! Keep killin it bro!


----------



## gfunky

Tuesday
*Back & Biceps*

*Deadlift*
225x12
245x10
265x8
225x12

*V Row*
110x12
130x10
140x8
110x12

*Pull Ups* Varied grips
12
8
6
12

*BB Curl*
65x12
85x10
95x8
65x12

*Concentration Curl*
20x12
25x10
30x8
20x12

Cardio
30 min TC 2.7 420 calories

Starting to bring the weights up some, feel good another week or so I will kick everything in high gear!


----------



## gfunky

Chest & Biceps

*Bench*
190x12
210x10
230x8
190x12

*Incline Press*
65x12
70x8
65x10
60x9

*Db Fly*
50x12
50x8
45x10
40x12

*Skull Crushers*
80x12
90x10
100x7
80x11

*Push downs*
50x12
65x10
80x7
50x20

*Cardio*
30 minutes TC 432 calories 2.8avg speed

Hit some failure in my sets today I have strength but my endurance is shit.  Felt my muscles just tighten up and run out of gas.  Still got in a good workout and starting to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## milleniumgirl

Great job Gfunky!


----------

